# The Beautiful Bangladesh



## krash

*This thread is dedicated to sharing pictures and videos showing the beautiful landscapes, historical sites, people and culture of Bangladesh.
*
Consider it a continuation of the old thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## drumstick

Pancha Ratna Shiva Temple, also known as Bhubaneswar Shiva Mandir, is a Hindu temple of the Puthia Temple Complex in Puthia Upazila, Rajshahi Division, Bangladesh. It is the largest Shiva temple in Bangladesh. 







Kantanagar Temple, commonly known as Kantaji Temple or Kantajew Temple (Bengali: কান্তজীর মন্দির) at Kantanagar,[1] is a late-medieval Hindu temple in Dinajpur, Bangladesh. The Kantajew Temple is one of the most magnificent religious edifices belonging to the 18th century. The temple belongs to the popular Hindu Kanta or Krishna and this is most popular with the Radha-Krishna cult (assemble of memorable love) in Bengal. This beautiful temple is dedicated to Krishna and his wife Rukmini Built by Maharaja Pran Nath, its construction started in 1704 CE and ended in the reign of his son Raja Ramnath in 1722 CE.[2][3] It boasts one of the greatest examples on terracotta architecture in Bangladesh and once had nine spires, but all were destroyed in an earthquake that took place in 1897

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bilal9

Tea garden, Sylhet






Grand Sultan Resort, Sylhet





Dusai Resort and Spa, Sylhet











Ratargul Swamp Forest, is a pantanal, an evergreen mystic forest as well as one of the most enchanted freshwater swamp forests in this world filled with rare flora and fauna. It is located at the Goain Ghat area of Sylhet Division in Bangladesh.





Elementary Schoolchildren commuting to attend school through Tanguar Haor, Sylhet. Haors are seasonal swamps and wetlands created by flooding from the foothills of the Himalayas which are mainly located in Sylhet Division, Bangladesh. Wetlands serve as brooding and nesting areas for migratory birds from as far afield as Siberia (cranes) as well as fish stocking and harvesting locations for fishermen in Bangladesh. Wetlands are important for balancing ecological diversity and species survival in Bangladesh.





Old man carrying fishing implements in the countryside of Jaflong, Sylhet, Bangladesh





Terraced tea gardens in Sylhet

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## VikingRaider

@DalalErMaNodi , your desired thread  is sticky now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

drumstick said:


> Pancha Ratna Shiva Temple, also known as Bhubaneswar Shiva Mandir, is a Hindu temple of the Puthia Temple Complex in Puthia Upazila, Rajshahi Division, Bangladesh. It is the largest Shiva temple in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kantanagar Temple, commonly known as Kantaji Temple or Kantajew Temple (Bengali: কান্তজীর মন্দির) at Kantanagar,[1] is a late-medieval Hindu temple in Dinajpur, Bangladesh. The Kantajew Temple is one of the most magnificent religious edifices belonging to the 18th century. The temple belongs to the popular Hindu Kanta or Krishna and this is most popular with the Radha-Krishna cult (assemble of memorable love) in Bengal. This beautiful temple is dedicated to Krishna and his wife Rukmini Built by Maharaja Pran Nath, its construction started in 1704 CE and ended in the reign of his son Raja Ramnath in 1722 CE.[2][3] It boasts one of the greatest examples on terracotta architecture in Bangladesh and once had nine spires, but all were destroyed in an earthquake that took place in 1897


not gonna lie, loving the architectural marvel here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Shilaidaha Kuthibari of Rabindranath Thakur in Kushtia that I visited many years before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

St. Martin's Island, Bangladesh

Coral Sea Beach





Coconut grove





Kuakata Beach, Patuakhali Bangladesh

Morning Catch time










Mangrove forest





Afternoon fishing activity

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

Bandarban, Hill Tracts, Bangladesh (credit: Meer Sadi)





Kuakata, Bangladesh (credit: Meer Sadi)





Gulshan, Dhaka, Bangladesh (credit: Meer Sadi)





Nirjhor, Dhaka Cantt., Bangladesh (credit: Meer Sadi)















Hatirjheel area, Dhaka, Bangladesh (credit: Meer Sadi)





Sunamganj, Sylhet, Bangladesh (credit: Kazi Arefin)




















Street Painting - by the very young.  (credit: Kazi Arefin)





All dressed for Bengali New Year festivities...(Credit: Kazi Arefin)










Sunamganj Haor area, Sylhet, Bangladesh (credit: Kazi Arefin)










Kathak move...(Credit: Kazi Arefin)





Despondent...(Credit: Kazi Arefin)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## alikazmi007

beautiful montage.......keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Mosque of Baba Adam in Munshiganj District

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> All dressed for Bengali New Year festivities...(Credit: Kazi Arefin)


Safa Kabir looks equally gorgeous in both traditional dresses(Sari, Salwar-Kamiz) and modern outfits. Not many girls can claim for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Safa Kabir looks equally gorgeous in both traditional dresses(Sari, Salwar-Kamiz) and modern outfits. Not many girls can claim for.



Yes agreed. She has that certain girl-next-door 'Je Ne Sais Quoi' trait. 

I'd have posted more pictures, but this is not the 'Bangladesh Fashion' thread of course. I'm sure you've seen that one.  

I do remember posting some of her shots over there over many years...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

More videos please.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

All images credit: Meer Sadi

All aerial images are of Dhaka neighborhoods.

Sher-e-Bangla Cricket stadium, Mirpur





Mouchak (named after the mall in this area, meaning Bee's Nest)





Mirpur Area 10





Rampura U-Loop Bridge





Hatirjheel Lakeside recreation area (boasts a computerized musical water fountain like Bellagio in Las Vegas, among other things.)









Jatrabari Flyover





Shapla (Lotus) Square, Motijheel commercial area









Mayor Hanif Flyover (old Dhaka)





Gulshan Commercial Area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Bilal9 

Where do majority Daka population live ? Apartment or houses ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Ignore the bridge, posting this here because it shows just how flat, green and riverine Bangladesh is.

The mammoth bridge of steel and concrete makes for striking contrast with the pristine beauty of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan, Dhaka











Dhanmandi, Dhaka





FarmGate Area (Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Six hundred years old Sixty dome mosque. UNESCO world heritage site.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> @Bilal9
> 
> Where do majority Daka population live ? Apartment or houses ?



Middle class (even most Upper Class) lives in city apartments brother. Single-family housing is reserved only for the very rich. In the villages, there are single family houses though.

Apts. range in price, depending on area and luxury of course. Land prices are at a premium, so building up, rather than sideways is the trend nowadays.

This is a typical luxury apartment project.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Striking and Refined- Northern Lights by Shanta Holdings – Architect Column






Situated at a calm and serene block of North Gulshan, the residential building Northern Lights celebrates the vogue of artsy living; where art incites euphoria and inspiration. The project is a development by Shanta Holdings Ltd,and is designed by architect Nahas Ahmed Khalil and his studio team ARC Architectural Consultants.





The project is a tasteful projection of both earthy aesthetics and modernity. Built on a plot of approximately 30 kathas, the apartment strives amid lush greenery. When designing this luxurious residential building, architect Khalil and Shanta also sought to create a sustainable development that would contribute towards a more compact city. With this in mind, the design team reflects and sets strategies of compactness and diversification, all the while highlighting local techniques. By considering the context, the design provides a multi-program that responds sensitively using artisan materials, sustainable urban scales and dynamic ways of living. As seen in most of Khalil’s works, this project is also primarily constructed in concrete, and also showcases shades of brick and wood throughout its interiors and exteriors. The architect decides to render most of his work with brick and fair face concrete, primarily because the materials are sustainable, environment-friendly and low maintenance. Moreover,they alsoinherit local and traditional significance.











The thirteen-storied building delivers twenty-two apartment units. Designed from the inside out, each apartment is functionally planned to make the most of the views while maximizing user comfort. Straight and pure lines, simple forms, wide opening views and huge volumes with lots of natural light, minimize the distance between the indoor and outdoor. While the muted painted walls and light floors finish off the interior, reflect the daylight all over the spaces and extinguish the compactness while making a tranquil, spacious dwelling. Without clear boundaries, the integration of the public and private areas reveals a sequence of spaces combining expansiveness and symbiosis. The interior is clear of any unnecessary obstructions, creating another dimension while helping to achieve a calm repose with minimalistic furniture and becoming fluid, complemented with high quality finishing materials and colorful paintings that enrich its liveliness. The building tells a narrative about its owners and their lifestyles. The spaces for the family and close friends are warm and interactive and the connection with nature is constant.


































The residential complex also includes a selection of soothing common spaces and modern lifestyle amenities for the residents, a feature of all Shanta projects. A sophisticated reception lobby, lush landscaping and attractive water features, an elegantly furnished community lounge, a fitness centre, a swimming pool, a covered outdoor recreational areaand a rooftop garden have been designed for residents to socialize effortlessly, explore their creativity and nurture wellbeing.The grandeur of the double-height ground floor area as well is sure to leave anyone spellbound upon entry. The roof is designed as a terrace for multipurpose activities, it’s an ideal platform to spend the evening under the mutable sky providing an obstruction-free view to the eyes and mind.































Architect Khalil’s projection is simple, but simultaneously, one that makes a statement. His sensitive and restrained use of building materials tells richly complex architectural stories that elude simple classifications. “In search of an honest and careful architecture, we paid special attention to details, to the chosen materiality and the actors in the project processes.Our priority was to develop every constructive detail achieving optimal solutions that exceed the possibilities of the strictly conventional. The finished construction, as a result, is the witness and reflection of a careful process”, the firm adds.

Nahas Ahmed Khalil is an eminent Bangladeshi architect, urban planner and educator. He received his bachelor of architecture degree from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in 1982.After graduating he worked as an assistant architect at CAPE under Architect Raziul Ahsan for some years and later founded his own architectural firm ARC Architectural Consultants. His major works include Osban House, Matir Bari, Shanta Chandralok, Shanta Akash Prodeep, Rashid Eye Hospital, Bengal Bangshibari, among others.

_Developer Profile_
Shanta Holdings Ltd. is a leading real estate developer of Bangladesh, developing iconic residential and commercial buildings in prime locations of Dhaka city. Shanta’s works are renowned for their aesthetic beauty, modern lifestyle amenities, safety, functionality and high-quality construction. Some of its notable projects are Shanta Western Tower, The Glass House, Shanta Skymark, Digonto and The Vantage. Shanta is also the only Superbrand 2018-19 in the real estate sector of the country, signifying its brand position and solid reputation in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

So, compared to the previous project (meant for the very well-heeled folks), this multi family apt. project below is for normal higher middle class folks, and former military officers, called DOHS (Defence Officers Housing Society).

Tridhara Residence, Mirpur DOHS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This is another luxury apt. project in Gulshan, an affluent neighborhood in Dhaka (and the last one). I don't want to turn this into a housing pictures thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

My city 




























That's enough for today, I think.

Watching these videos makes me miss Bangladesh.


Please feel free to tag me in the chill Bangladesh thread, if you have any queries about the locations shown in the above linked videos.


@Bangladeshis - Yes, I know all of these are in Chittagong, you can call me biased  but the Beauty speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Under construction apartment in Dhaka. @DalalErMaNodi you remember that Tamil guy (and that Sri-Lankan) claiming that I post CGI videos and pictures? I rest my case. This is a typical, normal luxury apartment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> My city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough for today, I think.
> 
> Watching these videos makes me miss Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to tag me in the chill Bangladesh thread, if you have any queries about the locations shown in the above linked videos.
> 
> 
> @Bangladeshis - Yes, I know all of these are in Chittagong, you can call me biased  but the Beauty speaks for itself.



My afsos - I was not born Chatigayan.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> My afsos - I was not born Chatigayan.




But blessed all the same by the sun kissed land of Bengal.




Bilal9 said:


> Under construction apartment in Dhaka. @DalalErMaNodi you remember that Tamil guy (and that Sri-Lankan) claiming that I post CGI videos and pictures? I rest my case. This is a typical, normal luxury apartment.




I'm excited for Shanta Pinnacle.


Did you hear Kushtia is getting the first 'skyscraper' of Bangladesh, weird right ?

Seems BRB cable group is in hurry to make a name for their town, it's called BRB tower, almost topped out too.



I'd rather the Tamil than the Japani pessimist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> But blessed all the same by the sun kissed land of Bengal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for Shanta Pinnacle.
> 
> 
> Did you hear Kushtia is getting the first 'skyscraper' of Bangladesh, weird right ?
> 
> Seems BRB cable group is in hurry to make a name for their town, it's called BRB tower, almost topped out too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather the Tamil than the Japani pessimist.



Yes BRB tower is 45 stories and almost complete. In Kushtia of all places. Interesting...






Hard to find images or videos of Shanta Pinnacle. I will post it when I find some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of pages and videos on Shanta Pinnacle, this is a 40 story Midrise. Expected date of completion was October 2022, but of course CoVid will have changed that date.

https://www.shantaholdings.com/ongoing/project/pinnacle


----------



## Bilal9

^^

The project being constructed in between Shanta Pinnacle and Western Tower is FORUM - the Twin Towers. Each project is on a separate parcel of land, owned by separate landowners, hence they were required to be separate projects. However, Forum and Pinnacle will be connected by a common plaza at ground level, allowing the tenants to enjoy the facilities of both projects.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Future financial center of Bangladesh and possibly the new capital : Purbanchal New Town.

To be operated as a satellite town of Dhaka initially, before taking over as the commercial hub.


Situated less than 20 KM out of Dhaka proper, currently looking untouched, matching the pristine nature of rural Bangladesh while being 35 minutes from one of the biggest megacities in the world.


The government plans to build a planned city here from scratch including 42 Skyscrapers, stadiums, man-made lakes and other facilities.

Destined to be the new face of urban Bangladesh, a different from cleaner and elegant face.

Soon the days of gross generalisations and mocking of Bangladesh's capital and urban spaces will be a thing of the past.

Let's hope : everything goes according to plan.

I can hardly wait .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Dhaka - Mawa - Bhanga interchange

Yet another mesmerising contrast of mammoth infrastructure and nature.

Green marshlands meet concrete and steel.







Faridpur






Rural Bangladesh; raw and serene.






Traditional 'Nouka' boat, handmade with wood, twines, Bamboo and nails among other things.

Plying the waterways of Bengal for centuries, enabling commerce, travel alongside providing for self employment prospects in rural areas.






Children attempting to balance themselves on Bamboo sticks near the river bank.

You haven't seen brave children, If you haven't seen fearless Bangladeshi 2nd grades jump off bridges and into the many treacherous rivers of Bangladesh. Fret not, they are expert swimmers.

Cool off, impress your friends, take a shower and have fun all in one.

One dip before school and one on the way back from school.






Just a beautiful picture.






A smaller, flatter variant of the 'nouka' used to navigate the more calmer waterways.






Launch Terminal in Barishal, these launches are very popular with the lower class and the lower middle working class folks of Bangladesh.

Cheap, Comfortable, Widely available with convenient routes.

Their popularity surges during the period before religious holidays when working people leave the city to enjoy the holidays with the families back in their respective villages.

Fun Fact : While the world 'Desh' literally translates to 'Country' or 'Nation', they have a different application other than when referring to Bangladesh.

One's hometown is also termed as 'Desh', as such people often saying 'Desher Bari', literally meaning hometown.







A mosque in Barishal, surrounded by lush greener as far as the eye can see.


















Some nice clicks of a traditional river 'hat' or market.

In many parts of rural Bangladesh, such 'Bazaars' are setup on a weekly basis, customers come on foot or on their own noukas and merchants who are often the farmers themselves come with their goods loaded onto their noukas.

It's fresh, unadulterated, fairly priced and most importantly convenient for the rural populace.

Here you can also see an example of how these simple, primitive looking Noukas help in employment generation.


That's all for today, hopefully you learnt something new about Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 659884
> 
> Dhaka - Mawa - Bhanga interchange
> 
> Yet another mesmerising contrast of mammoth infrastructure and nature.
> 
> Green marshlands meet concrete and steel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 659885
> 
> 
> Faridpur
> 
> View attachment 659886
> 
> 
> Rural Bangladesh; raw and serene.
> 
> View attachment 659887
> 
> 
> Traditional 'Nouka' boat, handmade with wood, twines, Bamboo and nails among other things.
> 
> Plying the waterways of Bengal for centuries, enabling commerce, travel alongside providing for self employment prospects in rural areas.
> 
> View attachment 659888
> 
> 
> Children attempting to balance themselves on Bamboo sticks near the river bank.
> 
> You haven't seen brave children, If you haven't seen fearless Bangladeshi 2nd grades jump off bridges and into the many treacherous rivers of Bangladesh. Fret not, they are expert swimmers.
> 
> Cool off, impress your friends, take a shower and have fun all in one.
> 
> One dip before school and one on the way back from school.
> 
> View attachment 659890
> 
> 
> Just a beautiful picture.
> 
> View attachment 659891
> 
> 
> A smaller, flatter variant of the 'nouka' used to navigate the more calmer waterways.
> 
> View attachment 659892
> 
> 
> Launch Terminal in Barishal, these launches are very popular with the lower class and the lower middle working class folks of Bangladesh.
> 
> Cheap, Comfortable, Widely available with convenient routes.
> 
> Their popularity surges during the period before religious holidays when working people leave the city to enjoy the holidays with the families back in their respective villages.
> 
> Fun Fact : While the world 'Desh' literally translates to 'Country' or 'Nation', they have a different application other than when referring to Bangladesh.
> 
> One's hometown is also termed as 'Desh', as such people often saying 'Desher Bari', literally meaning hometown.
> 
> 
> View attachment 659893
> 
> 
> A mosque in Barishal, surrounded by lush greener as far as the eye can see.
> 
> View attachment 659896
> 
> View attachment 659897
> 
> View attachment 659898
> 
> View attachment 659901
> 
> 
> Some nice clicks of a traditional river 'hat' or market.
> 
> In many parts of rural Bangladesh, such 'Bazaars' are setup on a weekly basis, customers come on foot or on their own noukas and merchants who are often the farmers themselves come with their goods loaded onto their noukas.
> 
> It's fresh, unadulterated, fairly priced and most importantly convenient for the rural populace.
> 
> Here you can also see an example of how these simple, primitive looking Noukas help in employment generation.
> 
> 
> That's all for today, hopefully you learnt something new about Bangladesh.



Excellent post.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Excellent post.




Thank you, trying something new; more informative and educational. 


Pictures may portray the Beauty but words can win hearts and minds. 



If people like it, I will make more such detailed posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Thank you, trying something new; more informative and educational.
> 
> 
> Pictures may portray the Beauty but words can win hearts and minds.
> 
> 
> 
> If people like it, I will make more such detailed posts.



Chaliye Jao Bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Did you hear Kushtia is getting the first 'skyscraper' of Bangladesh, weird right


What’s the modern definition of a skyscraper... when I was a child, any building above 20 stories was considered one


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> What’s the modern definition of a skyscraper... when I was a child, any building above 20 stories was considered one





Well, there are various criterion but it is a well accepted fact that anything above 150 Meters or 40 stories is decidedly a 'Skyscraper'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Thank you, trying something new; more informative and educational.
> 
> 
> Pictures may portray the Beauty but words can win hearts and minds.
> 
> 
> 
> If people like it, I will make more such detailed posts.


@DalalErMaNodi be like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Something different; First glimpses of the recently completed Urban beautification project : Nikunju Lake.








Al-Ansar said:


> @DalalErMaNodi be like:
> View attachment 660170

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Turag River, Dhaka, Bangladesh





Kishoreganj haor area, Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh National Martyr's Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Bilal9 said:


> Tea garden, Sylhet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Sultan Resort, Sylhet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusai Resort and Spa, Sylhet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratargul Swamp Forest, is a pantanal, an evergreen mystic forest as well as one of the most enchanted freshwater swamp forests in this world filled with rare flora and fauna. It is located at the Goain Ghat area of Sylhet Division in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elementary Schoolchildren commuting to attend school through Tanguar Haor, Sylhet. Haors are seasonal swamps and wetlands created by flooding from the foothills of the Himalayas which are mainly located in Sylhet Division, Bangladesh. Wetlands serve as brooding and nesting areas for migratory birds from as far afield as Siberia (cranes) as well as fish stocking and harvesting locations for fishermen in Bangladesh. Wetlands are important for balancing ecological diversity and species survival in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man carrying fishing implements in the countryside of Jaflong, Sylhet, Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terraced tea gardens in Sylhet


Beautiful indeed. Specially these tea gardens. Sonar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

fitpOsitive said:


> Beautiful indeed. Specially these tea gardens. Sonar.



Thanks Brother...now you know where your tea comes from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks Brother...now you know where your tea comes from.


Kenya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

fitpOsitive said:


> Kenya.



Good Answer. 

Large portion of Bangladesh tea goes to Pakistan though, the Ispahanis still live here. And own tea gardens to boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Bilal9 said:


> Good Answer.
> 
> Large portion of Bangladesh tea goes to Pakistan though, the Ispahanis still live here. And own tea gardens to boot.


We are second largest consumers, so you see.


----------



## Michael Corleone

@Bilal9 bhai, or jole... kotha boilen na 
@DalalErMaNodi bhujaite parbe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Sylhet 







Sundarbans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Purbanchal New Town will be a masterpiece 

For those who aren't in the know, purbanchal is the new capital city of Bangladesh that is currently under construction. 

From a plat plain into a futuristic city, topped off with a central business district which would at the lease host 42 skyscrapers including the some of the Asia-Pacific's tallest buildings.


At 3:17 you can see the new Bangladesh-China friendship exhibition centre; a convention center so to speak.








You can see the latest update in this video :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shariakandi, Rajshahi





Bhashani Novotheatre, Midtown Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

SadarGhat Launch and Ferry terminal, Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

Chittagong City area and Sitakunda Travel Guide


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Water lilies being sorted in the village of Satla of Barishal






Water is a part of life in Bangladesh, it gives life, takes it along with all your possessions at times, gives millions a livelihood as well, a mode of travel and also water being water it is a place to washup.

It is a love and hate relationship, between the Bangladeshi and the Water bodies but we'd rather have our water bodies than lose them.








Lauch terminal in Dhaka over the river Buriganga ? (Not sure myself, too many rivers to remember)

This illustrates my point about how we use the river to travel and also a way to generate income for everyone involved in the ferrying business as well as human hauling via launches.







Kashimpur, Moulvibazar, Sylhet Division







Khalukhali, Rajbari

This area is a bil, which I'm not sure how it translates to English, but I believe it is an area which gets inundated and cut off from the rest of the country during the rainy season due to pooling of water (I could be very wrong, I live far away from such places). These are low lying areas. The villages appear to be islands rising from the water that surrounds them from all sides during monsoon.

Anyhow, such places are quite beautiful, all travelling is done via boat because the roads are under water. The people live a simple but hard life, where they compartmentalize their life to get over with all tasks that would need them to leave their village before the rainy season arrives.

To more knowledgeable Bangladeshis are bils and hoars the same thing ?







Chittagong naval area

Not much to say about this, beautiful area, been here multiple times, maintained by the navy I believe, stays very clean, you can sit on the benches, have some fresh fuchkas and watch the ships leave the Chittagong harbour. A popular wind down spot for the population of Chittagong city.







An old Zamindar er Bari (Land owners house) in Narshingdi

Zamindars were a powerful class of landowning people who were the elite of the rural Bangladeshi society during the British era, although they have mostly faded to nothingness now, some of their palaces stand strong in defiance.

The term zamindar is used to describe any landlord now, although it has lost its old age 'class' connotation.


The above information is completely from myself, I could be wrong in many places, and I request all knowledgeable Bangladeshis to feel free to correct me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Water lilies being sorted in the village of Satla of Barishal
> 
> View attachment 675310
> 
> 
> Water is a part of life in Bangladesh, it gives life, takes it along with all your possessions at times, gives millions a livelihood as well, a mode of travel and also water being water it is a place to washup.
> 
> It is a love and hate relationship, between the Bangladeshi and the Water bodies but we'd rather have our water bodies than lose them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675312
> 
> 
> Lauch terminal in Dhaka over the river Buriganga ? (Not sure myself, too many rivers to remember)
> 
> This illustrates my point about how we use the river to travel and also a way to generate income for everyone involved in the ferrying business as well as human hauling via launches.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675314
> 
> 
> Kashimpur, Moulvibazar, Sylhet Division
> 
> 
> View attachment 675316
> 
> 
> Khalukhali, Rajbari
> 
> This area is a bil, which I'm not sure how it translates to English, but I believe it is an area which gets inundated and cut off from the rest of the country during the rainy season due to pooling of water (I could be very wrong, I live far away from such places). These are low lying areas. The villages appear to be islands rising from the water that surrounds them from all sides during monsoon.
> 
> Anyhow, such places are quite beautiful, all travelling is done via boat because the roads are under water. The people live a simple but hard life, where they compartmentalize their life to get over with all tasks that would need them to leave their village before the rainy season arrives.
> 
> To more knowledgeable Bangladeshis are bils and hoars the same thing ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 675318
> 
> 
> Chittagong naval area
> 
> Not much to say about this, beautiful area, been here multiple times, maintained by the navy I believe, stays very clean, you can sit on the benches, have some fresh fuchkas and watch the ships leave the Chittagong harbour. A popular wind down spot for the population of Chittagong city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675319
> 
> 
> An old Zamindar er Bari (Land owners house) in Narshingdi
> 
> Zamindars were a powerful class of landowning people who were the elite of the rural Bangladeshi society during the British era, although they have mostly faded to nothingness now, some of their palaces stand strong in defiance.
> 
> The term zamindar is used to describe any landlord now, although it has lost its old age 'class' connotation.
> 
> 
> The above information is completely from myself, I could be wrong in many places, and I request all knowledgeable Bangladeshis to feel free to correct me.



Great post. Very picturesque and informative.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Lauch terminal in Dhaka over the river Buriganga ? (Not sure myself, too many rivers to remember)



This is on the river Buriganga, the place is called the Sadarghat Launch Terminal. Some of the launches lately have gotten extremely large and carry more than say 2000 passengers on the Dhaka Barisal route.

Needless to say, all equipment is locally sourced, except engines and marine electronics. Lately safety regimes aided by the latter (radar and GPS, as well as depth finding equipment) have reduced mishaps.

For people of limited means, this is the only way they can get to places like Chandpur, Bhola and Barisal in Southern Bangladesh.

This is the MV Crystal Cruise, a medium sized launch.
















On the other end of the size spectrum are smaller and more luxurious exclusive launches which have interiors to rival aircraft first class seating and cabins that resemble three star hotels.


























DalalErMaNodi said:


> To more knowledgeable Bangladeshis are bils and hoars the same thing ?



Here are the definitions of Beel and Haor (as well as Baor) from Banglapedia. These are all wetlands of various types which Bangladesh is famous for.


*Beel* a large surface waterbody that accumulates surface runoff water through internal drainage channels; these depressions are mostly topographic lows produced by erosions and are seen all over Bangladesh. The term beel is synonymous to baor, and familiar in greater comilla, faridpur, dhaka and pabna districts. Beels are small saucer-like depressions of a marshy character. Many of the beels dry up in the winter but during the rains expand into broad and shallow sheets of water, which may be described as fresh water lagoons.

Beels can be formed due to many causes. In some cases a string of them is found along a line of drainage, suggesting that they are the remains of some great river, which centuries ago deserted its channel in favour of a new one somewhere else. In other cases, they are probably due to the action of rivers, which by centuries of silt deposits have raised their beds and marginal banks so high that they flow above the level of the surrounding area. The land between a pair of parallel rivers thus forms a kind of trough in between. The rivers, on the other hand, cannot overflow their banks into these depressions as they themselves are locked within their channels by high levees.

In the active floodplains of the Surma-Meghna, the Brahmaputra-Jamuna, and the Ganges-Padma river systems, there are several large and small beels. In Bangladesh, there are thousands of beels of different sizes. Some of the most common names are chalan beel, gopalganj-khulna beel and arial beel. Most of these large beels have shrunk quite considerably in recent decades. For instance, in the early 19th century Chalan Beel used to cover an area of about 1,085 sq km but it was reduced to 368 sq km in 1909, of which only 85 sq km remains underwater throughout the year. It has since shrunk to only 26 sq km.

In the deeper beels nothing is to be seen but water, often dotted with chars or enclosed by high lands with villages and trees on them. Many of the villages are completely isolated during the monsoon, when the only mode of transport is a boat. Not surprisingly, these beels form a serious obstacle to transport by land as roads can be constructed across them only at a great expense. The roads again have to be strong enough to withstand the pressure of water, which may be as much as 3.05m in depth.

Beels are mainly fed by surface runoff water. A few larger ones are fed by floodwater during the wet season from the parent river channel. Regionwise, in the northwest some beels of considerable sizes are Bara Beel at pirganj, Tagrai Beel at kurigram, Lunipukur at rangpur, Bara Mirzapur Beel at narail and Keshpathar at bogra. The old river course of atrai is marked by some beels, viz Chakchaki, Sabul, Ghugri, Kanchan, Manda, Utrail, Hilna, Kumar and Shona. In the southern region, important beels are Boyra, Dakatia, Bara, Kola, Patla, Chatal and Srirampur. In the central part, Katla, Chatal, Nagarkanda, and Chanda are important beels. In eastern areas, such beels are small in size. In the northeast, beels of Haor Basin (Sylhet Basin) area merge together in the wet season appearing like vast bodies of water. Normally, beels remain deeply flooded for most of the wet season and the rims are primarily used for either boro cultivation or deepwater rice. Like baors, beels are also important wetlands and regarded as valuable fish and wildlife habitat. [Mohd Shamsul Alam and Md Sazzad Hossain]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Haor* bowl-shaped large tectonic depression. It receives surface runoff water by rivers and khals, and consequently, a haor becomes very extensive water body in the monsoon and dries up mostly in the post-monsoon period. In Bangladesh haors are found mainly in greater Sylhet and greater Mymensingh regions. During monsoon a haor is a vast stretch of turbulent water. The word haor is a corrupt form of the Sanskrit word Sagar (sea). In Sylhet and northeast Mymensingh, the people pronounce the Bangla letter 'm' (sa) as 'n' (ha), and some times 'M' (ga) as 'n' (ha). Thus sagar is sounded haor.




The haors are of tectonic origin and possibly connected with the rise of madhupur tract. beels do not subside but haor basins do. In its original form, the haor basin comprising the floodplains of the meghna tributaries would have consisted of a rich mosaic of permanent and seasonal lakes and ponds with abundant aquatic vegetation. But through gradual sedimentation, the basin becomes shallower leading to the formation of reeds and sedges. This resulted in providing enough food and shelter for fish and other aquatic, fauna and attracted the migratory birds which, in their turn, added to the fertility of the waterbodies by their excreta promoting rich growth of phytoplankton and macrophytes thus partly contributing to the process of eutrophication.

The haor basin is bounded by the hill ranges of Meghalaya (India) on the north, the hills of Tripura and Mizoram (India) on the south, and the highlands of Manipur (India) on the east. The basin includes about 47 major haors and some 6,300 beels of varying size, out of which about 3,500 are permanent and 2,800 are seasonal. Numerous rivers rising in the hills of India provide an abundant supply of water to the plains and cause extensive flooding during the monsoon upto a depth of 6m. Small permanent water bodies within the haors are called beels, which occupy the lowest part of the depressions. During the dry season, most of the water drains out leaving one or more shallow beels which become mostly overgrown with aquatic vegetation or completely dry out by the end of dry season exposing rich alluvial soils extensively cultivated for rice.

The surma and kushiyara in association with other minor hilly streams like manu, khowai, Jadhukata, piyain, Mogra and Mahadao form the dense drainage network of the haors. The rivers are primarily responsible for providing inputs - rainwater and sediment load to the plains including haors. The plains remain flooded for about 7 to 8 months. During the rainy season, the haors turn into a vast inland sea within which the villages appear as islands. Occasional high winds during July to September generate large waves in the haor, which may cause considerable damage to homesteads.




Tanguar Haor, Sunamganj
The entire Sunamganj district, major portion of Habiganj district, some parts of Sylhet Sadar upazila and Maulvi Bazar district are covered by many haors. In greater Sylhet the most prominent haors are Saneer haor, Hail haor, Hakaluki haor, Dekar haor, Maker haor, Chayer haor, tanguar haor, and Kawadighi haor.

The haors are considered the most productive wetland resources of Bangladesh. The basin supports a large variety of wetland bio-diversity and works as natural reservoir as it plays a key role in basin water resources by regulating water flows of the Meghna river system. Also, the haors are noted sanctuaries of both permanent and migratory birds. With the recession of floodwater, a large variety of small fishes, oysters, water snails and bivalves, and pasture spread over the surface attracting a large number of migratory birds. These birds use the haor as temporary resting and roosting ground before moving elsewhere. The swamp forests, which were once dominant with the flood tolerant tree species like hijal (Barringtonia acutangula) and Koroch (Pongamia pinnata), have been reduced to a few small patches. The haors are also important fishing grounds of the country. In the past century or so, when the population pressure was less, most of the rim-lands of the haors remained as cultivable wasteland and was used for extensive grazing in the dry season. As population increased, boro cultivation expanded onto these marginal lands leading to a large area being drained. Thus, the very existences of these wetlands are now threatened. [Mohd Shamsul Alam and Md Sazzad Hossain]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Baor* is a dead arm of a river in the Moribund Delta as in the case of the Ganges; also called oxbow lake. It appears as a saucer shaped depression. The term baor is synonymous to beel, familiar in the southwestern part of Bangladesh. The notable baors of the country are Sagarkhali, Jaleshwar, Khedapara, Rampur, Pathanpara, Kathgara, Jogini Bhagini, Ichamati, Joydia, Marjat, Harina and Arial. They range in size from half a square kilometre to 13 sq km. Baors are more stagnant than beels and generally have water throughout the year. The most common view regarding its origin is that when a river changes its course some of its sections at the supply source get silted-up, cuts off the arms, and develops an oxbow lake called baor. Baors receive water only when the parent river is in high flood. Usually, during the wet season a baor receives local rainwater. At times, the accumulated water may spill over from the adjacent floodplain and may cause local flooding. Baors are considered to be very important wetlands of Bangladesh and support a wide range of aquatic lives (flora and fauna). Relatively higher peripheral land along the baors are used for cultivating paddy and for grazing livestock. [Mohd Shamsul Alam]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Water lilies being sorted in the village of Satla of Barishal
> 
> View attachment 675310
> 
> 
> Water is a part of life in Bangladesh, it gives life, takes it along with all your possessions at times, gives millions a livelihood as well, a mode of travel and also water being water it is a place to washup.
> 
> It is a love and hate relationship, between the Bangladeshi and the Water bodies but we'd rather have our water bodies than lose them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675312
> 
> 
> Lauch terminal in Dhaka over the river Buriganga ? (Not sure myself, too many rivers to remember)
> 
> This illustrates my point about how we use the river to travel and also a way to generate income for everyone involved in the ferrying business as well as human hauling via launches.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675314
> 
> 
> Kashimpur, Moulvibazar, Sylhet Division
> 
> 
> View attachment 675316
> 
> 
> Khalukhali, Rajbari
> 
> This area is a bil, which I'm not sure how it translates to English, but I believe it is an area which gets inundated and cut off from the rest of the country during the rainy season due to pooling of water (I could be very wrong, I live far away from such places). These are low lying areas. The villages appear to be islands rising from the water that surrounds them from all sides during monsoon.
> 
> Anyhow, such places are quite beautiful, all travelling is done via boat because the roads are under water. The people live a simple but hard life, where they compartmentalize their life to get over with all tasks that would need them to leave their village before the rainy season arrives.
> 
> To more knowledgeable Bangladeshis are bils and hoars the same thing ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 675318
> 
> 
> Chittagong naval area
> 
> Not much to say about this, beautiful area, been here multiple times, maintained by the navy I believe, stays very clean, you can sit on the benches, have some fresh fuchkas and watch the ships leave the Chittagong harbour. A popular wind down spot for the population of Chittagong city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675319
> 
> 
> An old Zamindar er Bari (Land owners house) in Narshingdi
> 
> Zamindars were a powerful class of landowning people who were the elite of the rural Bangladeshi society during the British era, although they have mostly faded to nothingness now, some of their palaces stand strong in defiance.
> 
> The term zamindar is used to describe any landlord now, although it has lost its old age 'class' connotation.
> 
> 
> The above information is completely from myself, I could be wrong in many places, and I request all knowledgeable Bangladeshis to feel free to correct me.



I wish we had a city full with Mugal era buildings like Europe having older buildings til this day as houses and even shops. 

It would make our culture shine unlike those tall tasteless skyscrapers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Tanguar Haor, Tahirpur, Shunamganj


Believe it or not but there actual roads underneath all the water, but as this a hoar area, low lying land, the water pools during the monsoon, inundating most of the land and giving the place a picturesque glow.

The electrical transmission pylons are built especially higher in these areas and they are largely unaffected by the water as they stand some 4/5 meters above the water level.







Just a nice picture, of two old men, friends perhaps, catching up with each other.







One photo, Dozens of lives, Dozens of stories, Dozens of struggles.

The Bengali people are very resilient, Nature is cruel to our nation, Although we are cursed with poverty and overpopulation, there is no shortage of people with values of integrity, respect for hard working and resilience in our people.

Our people are our greatest asset.







Zamindar's house, somewhere in Tangail







Be more Human, Humbler than you were yesterday, for else what is the difference between you and a rabid immoral animal ?

A good deed is one action but it can impact someone's life positively and change their outlook on life.







Brahmanbaria






















Ratargul Swamp Forest, Sylhet


If I wasn't from Chittagong, I'd love to be from Sylhet, only in the context of beautiful landscapes of course, Sylhet has some of the most beautiful sights in Bangladesh.







CRB Hill in Chittagong

A popular destination for both the younger folk and the family types alike for relaxing over the weekend.

A very large area with nice paved roads (only for walking no cars allowed), trees upon trees and the sounds of birds chirping, you can almost get lost here.

My personal wind down spot 







Beautiful little courtyard with a few adjoining houses in Tarash, surrounded by water on all sides.







Chandranath Hill, Sitakundu, Chittagong

There is a Hindu Temple atop this hill, that is actually the namesake for this hill; Chandranath Temple, but to get there you must climb 899 steps.

The temple is a Shakthi Peeth, which in my limited knowledge of the Hindu faith, is some sort of important temple of religious significance.

Hindus from all over Bangladesh come here to make pilgrimage, alongside their fellow pilgrims from India and Nepal.







A resort in Rangamati, Chittagong







Rising waters have left these chickens stranded on a char (island) of their own in Panchagar, but flightless birds though remain unaware and unfazed of their predicament.







Rains bring out the best of Bangladesh sometimes.







I believe these are jute stems being drenched in water inorder to make the separation of the fibres easier.
















Keyatpara Baor, Jenaidahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/reuterspictures/posts/3394399253983940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/108795794153547/posts/180044230362036






Sitakundu, Chittagong


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/108795794153547/posts/180044230362036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitakundu, Chittagong




If Bangaldeshi leaders cared about their own kind and country , the whole country could have looked like Switzerland and or Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Sajek Valley, Rangamati, Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sajek Valley, Rangamati, Chittagong



This is indeed a Bangaldeshi moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Jadukata river of Sunamganj.









An Eid prayer in Dinajpur. 








Handicraft yarn. 








Fishing Scene Bogura








Dunno, Looks interesting to me so....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shiv Mandir, Puthia Rajbari, Rajshahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Chattogram/chittagong city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Beautiful nature. Amazing that SO many people can live in a place and yet nature still thrive. Bangladeshis should be more worried about keeping outsiders AWAY than the fact foreign nations don't allow Bangladeshi people visa free entry.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

A very good vlog of Cox's Bazar tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

KurtisBrian said:


> Beautiful nature. Amazing that SO many people can live in a place and yet nature still thrive. Bangladeshis should be more worried about keeping outsiders AWAY than the fact foreign nations don't allow Bangladeshi people visa free entry.


If fact population density is not a spoiler for natural beauty if managed properly. Think about Bali, Indonesia, It is such a beautiful and well managed island that nobody would think it is overpopulated, yet 750 people live that mountainous island in per square kilometer. Bangladesh's population density is 1100/sq. km. But Bangladesh is 88 percent flat, fertile land, only 12 percent hilly and mountainous. For this reason, outside of major urban centers(such as Dhaka, chattogram etc. which are unplanned and disorganized) population is spread out evenly over whole country and don't feel congested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Sylhet Tea gardens are the winner


----------



## Bilal9

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Sylhet Tea gardens are the winner



There are tea gardens in Chittagong, Mymensingh and all over North Bengal as well, but of course not as much as Sylhet.


----------



## peagle

Bilal9 said:


> Middle class (even most Upper Class) lives in city apartments brother. Single-family housing is reserved only for the very rich. In the villages, there are single family houses though.
> 
> Apts. range in price, depending on area and luxury of course. Land prices are at a premium, so building up, rather than sideways is the trend nowadays.
> 
> This is a typical luxury apartment project.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Striking and Refined- Northern Lights by Shanta Holdings – Architect Column
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situated at a calm and serene block of North Gulshan, the residential building Northern Lights celebrates the vogue of artsy living; where art incites euphoria and inspiration. The project is a development by Shanta Holdings Ltd,and is designed by architect Nahas Ahmed Khalil and his studio team ARC Architectural Consultants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is a tasteful projection of both earthy aesthetics and modernity. Built on a plot of approximately 30 kathas, the apartment strives amid lush greenery. When designing this luxurious residential building, architect Khalil and Shanta also sought to create a sustainable development that would contribute towards a more compact city. With this in mind, the design team reflects and sets strategies of compactness and diversification, all the while highlighting local techniques. By considering the context, the design provides a multi-program that responds sensitively using artisan materials, sustainable urban scales and dynamic ways of living. As seen in most of Khalil’s works, this project is also primarily constructed in concrete, and also showcases shades of brick and wood throughout its interiors and exteriors. The architect decides to render most of his work with brick and fair face concrete, primarily because the materials are sustainable, environment-friendly and low maintenance. Moreover,they alsoinherit local and traditional significance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thirteen-storied building delivers twenty-two apartment units. Designed from the inside out, each apartment is functionally planned to make the most of the views while maximizing user comfort. Straight and pure lines, simple forms, wide opening views and huge volumes with lots of natural light, minimize the distance between the indoor and outdoor. While the muted painted walls and light floors finish off the interior, reflect the daylight all over the spaces and extinguish the compactness while making a tranquil, spacious dwelling. Without clear boundaries, the integration of the public and private areas reveals a sequence of spaces combining expansiveness and symbiosis. The interior is clear of any unnecessary obstructions, creating another dimension while helping to achieve a calm repose with minimalistic furniture and becoming fluid, complemented with high quality finishing materials and colorful paintings that enrich its liveliness. The building tells a narrative about its owners and their lifestyles. The spaces for the family and close friends are warm and interactive and the connection with nature is constant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residential complex also includes a selection of soothing common spaces and modern lifestyle amenities for the residents, a feature of all Shanta projects. A sophisticated reception lobby, lush landscaping and attractive water features, an elegantly furnished community lounge, a fitness centre, a swimming pool, a covered outdoor recreational areaand a rooftop garden have been designed for residents to socialize effortlessly, explore their creativity and nurture wellbeing.The grandeur of the double-height ground floor area as well is sure to leave anyone spellbound upon entry. The roof is designed as a terrace for multipurpose activities, it’s an ideal platform to spend the evening under the mutable sky providing an obstruction-free view to the eyes and mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architect Khalil’s projection is simple, but simultaneously, one that makes a statement. His sensitive and restrained use of building materials tells richly complex architectural stories that elude simple classifications. “In search of an honest and careful architecture, we paid special attention to details, to the chosen materiality and the actors in the project processes.Our priority was to develop every constructive detail achieving optimal solutions that exceed the possibilities of the strictly conventional. The finished construction, as a result, is the witness and reflection of a careful process”, the firm adds.
> 
> Nahas Ahmed Khalil is an eminent Bangladeshi architect, urban planner and educator. He received his bachelor of architecture degree from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in 1982.After graduating he worked as an assistant architect at CAPE under Architect Raziul Ahsan for some years and later founded his own architectural firm ARC Architectural Consultants. His major works include Osban House, Matir Bari, Shanta Chandralok, Shanta Akash Prodeep, Rashid Eye Hospital, Bengal Bangshibari, among others.
> 
> _Developer Profile_
> Shanta Holdings Ltd. is a leading real estate developer of Bangladesh, developing iconic residential and commercial buildings in prime locations of Dhaka city. Shanta’s works are renowned for their aesthetic beauty, modern lifestyle amenities, safety, functionality and high-quality construction. Some of its notable projects are Shanta Western Tower, The Glass House, Shanta Skymark, Digonto and The Vantage. Shanta is also the only Superbrand 2018-19 in the real estate sector of the country, signifying its brand position and solid reputation in the market.



Has it always been like this, the trend for apartments, or is it a recent thing, with the growth of population?


DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 659884
> 
> Dhaka - Mawa - Bhanga interchange
> 
> Yet another mesmerising contrast of mammoth infrastructure and nature.
> 
> Green marshlands meet concrete and steel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 659885
> 
> 
> Faridpur
> 
> View attachment 659886
> 
> 
> Rural Bangladesh; raw and serene.
> 
> View attachment 659887
> 
> 
> Traditional 'Nouka' boat, handmade with wood, twines, Bamboo and nails among other things.
> 
> Plying the waterways of Bengal for centuries, enabling commerce, travel alongside providing for self employment prospects in rural areas.
> 
> View attachment 659888
> 
> 
> Children attempting to balance themselves on Bamboo sticks near the river bank.
> 
> You haven't seen brave children, If you haven't seen fearless Bangladeshi 2nd grades jump off bridges and into the many treacherous rivers of Bangladesh. Fret not, they are expert swimmers.
> 
> Cool off, impress your friends, take a shower and have fun all in one.
> 
> One dip before school and one on the way back from school.
> 
> View attachment 659890
> 
> 
> Just a beautiful picture.
> 
> View attachment 659891
> 
> 
> A smaller, flatter variant of the 'nouka' used to navigate the more calmer waterways.
> 
> View attachment 659892
> 
> 
> Launch Terminal in Barishal, these launches are very popular with the lower class and the lower middle working class folks of Bangladesh.
> 
> Cheap, Comfortable, Widely available with convenient routes.
> 
> Their popularity surges during the period before religious holidays when working people leave the city to enjoy the holidays with the families back in their respective villages.
> 
> Fun Fact : While the world 'Desh' literally translates to 'Country' or 'Nation', they have a different application other than when referring to Bangladesh.
> 
> One's hometown is also termed as 'Desh', as such people often saying 'Desher Bari', literally meaning hometown.
> 
> 
> View attachment 659893
> 
> 
> A mosque in Barishal, surrounded by lush greener as far as the eye can see.
> 
> View attachment 659896
> 
> View attachment 659897
> 
> View attachment 659898
> 
> View attachment 659901
> 
> 
> Some nice clicks of a traditional river 'hat' or market.
> 
> In many parts of rural Bangladesh, such 'Bazaars' are setup on a weekly basis, customers come on foot or on their own noukas and merchants who are often the farmers themselves come with their goods loaded onto their noukas.
> 
> It's fresh, unadulterated, fairly priced and most importantly convenient for the rural populace.
> 
> Here you can also see an example of how these simple, primitive looking Noukas help in employment generation.
> 
> 
> That's all for today, hopefully you learnt something new about Bangladesh.



I love those boats, looks like a peaceful lifestyle. What are they called?


----------



## peagle

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks Brother...now you know where your tea comes from.



I don't think I've ever had Bangladeshi tea, at least, not knowingly.
We usually get North-east Indian teas, or Sri Lankan and Kenya I think are the usual suspects. People tend to buy the brand, rather then origin teas, there is a market for origin teas, but its much smaller, and a recent trend.

Is Bangladeshi origin tea different, strangely no one has mentioned it before, to be honest I didn't even know Bangladesh grew tea.
Might look for it now.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

peagle said:


> I don't think I've ever had Bangladeshi tea, at least, not knowingly.
> We usually get North-east Indian teas, or Sri Lankan and Kenya I think are the usual suspects. People tend to buy the brand, rather then origin teas, there is a market for origin teas, but its much smaller, and a recent trend.
> 
> Is Bangladeshi origin tea different, strangely no one has mentioned it before, to be honest I didn't even know Bangladesh grew tea.
> Might look for it now.





Tea gardens can be seen here :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peagle

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Tea gardens can be seen here :



Yes, I saw watched the video earlier. I was rather hoping for a conversation.
It would have been nice if you had answered the question I asked you.

I have to say, you have been very standoffish with me on this forum, since I joined, I have never been rude or anything of the sort, unless its a Pakistani thing. 
You were complaining to me about your issues on another thread, but remember, respect is a two way street.

But, its your choice, and this is the last time, I'll make an effort with you.
Take care.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

peagle said:


> Yes, I saw watched the video earlier. I was rather hoping for a conversation.
> It would have been nice if you had answered the question I asked you.
> 
> I have to say, you have been very standoffish with me on this forum, since I joined, I have never been rude or anything of the sort, unless its a Pakistani thing.
> You were complaining to me about your issues on another thread, but remember, respect is a two way street.
> 
> But, its your choice, and this is the last time, I'll make an effort with you.
> Take care.





I'm a little busy as of late, don't use the forum as much,... 

You're mistaken, I have never had an altercation with you, so there is really no reason for me to not be friendly and helpful, if it is within my ability to help you, even so, holding grudges over some internet argument is childish to begin with.



But still, If if did come across as rude, however unintentional it may be, I extend my sincerest apologies. 

About your query, more knowledge Bangladeshis can help you with that, as I'm not an avid tea drinker and know nothing of it.


----------



## peagle

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I'm a little busy as of late, don't use the forum as much,...
> 
> You're mistaken, I have never had an altercation with you, so there is really no reason for me to not be friendly and helpful, if it is within my ability to help you, even so, holding grudges over some internet argument is childish to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> But still, If if did come across as rude, however unintentional it may be, I extend my sincerest apologies.
> 
> About your query, more knowledge Bangladeshis can help you with that, as I'm not an avid tea drinker and know nothing of it.



I did not say we had an altercation of any kind, why would you assume that? So, your assumption of a grudge does not come into it. 

But, we have had few interactions, whether you remember or not, is your concern, not mine. The purpose of communication is to relay information. I've had that impression from you every time, so this time I thought I should let you now. I do not think there is anything wrong with that.

If you feel, it is a misunderstanding, then there is no need to apologise. I am sure you would prefer honest communication, rather then leaving with wrong assumptions about someone, it is good you cleared things from your side.

Still, the tea question was not directed at you, but a reply to someone else's post. I had replied to your post asking you about the boats, but, I suppose you must have overlooked that message. It's ok, I probably should have just googled it. my mistake.


----------



## Bilal9

@peagle brother please do not take offense because some here may be busy with work or family issues and may not reply on time.

It seems you are an older brother, and if so, our collective apologies are due to you and more so - none of us wish to offend you.

In any case about your tea question I can fill you in.

Bangladesh is the tenth largest producer of tea in the world, and this happened over the last 150 years since British times without any large scale agri-revolution.

Bangladeshi tea can hold its best to any in the world and comes in many grades. Many varieties are grown (even organic) but black tea and Orange Pekoe dominate the exports.







Ispahani is a major tea export house among local conglomerates (with their HQ in Chittagong, like other tea exporters), they also dominate the local tea retail market.

Please feel free to ask any further questions - I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.









Tea production in Bangladesh - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Value addition: A bright future for the tea industry


The demand of organic and value added tea is increasing around the world, which opens a new avenue for Bangladeshi producers




www.dhakatribune.com







@peagle brother - and what was your question about boats in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


> Shilaidaha Kuthibari of Rabindranath Thakur in Kushtia that I visited many years before.


Guys, please note that there is a quite large pond just at the left of this Shilaidaha Kuthibari. The photographs here do not show it. A few of us went down the stairs in the pond. But, it was full of loose clays and a little stirring caused the water to become muddy. I hope the maintenance authority has cleaned out the muds. 

In the Veranda at left under the 1st floor roof, there was a palanquin which Rabindranath Thakur used when he visited the nearby Estates (মহাল). I do not see it in the picture. 

He wrote quite a few of his poetries while he was in this Kuthibari. One is *probably*, 

তালগাছ এক পায়ে দাঁড়িয়ে 
সব গাছ ছাড়িয়ে।


----------



## peagle

Bilal9 said:


> @peagle brother please do not take offense because some here may be busy with work or family issues and may not reply on time.
> 
> It seems you are an older brother, and if so, our collective apologies are due to you and more so - none of us wish to offend you.
> 
> In any case about your tea question I can fill you in.
> 
> Bangladesh is the tenth largest producer of tea in the world, and this happened over the last 150 years since British times without any large scale agri-revolution.
> 
> Bangladeshi tea can hold its best to any in the world and comes in many grades. Many varieties are grown (even organic) but black tea and Orange Pekoe dominate the exports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ispahani is a major tea export house among local conglomerates (with their HQ in Chittagong, like other tea exporters), they also dominate the local tea retail market.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any further questions - I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea production in Bangladesh - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Value addition: A bright future for the tea industry
> 
> 
> The demand of organic and value added tea is increasing around the world, which opens a new avenue for Bangladeshi producers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhakatribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @peagle brother - and what was your question about boats in Bangladesh?



I don't know if I am older then you guys, I am in my late 40's.
I honestly was not offended, to be offended would mean I would have replied in an offending manner, made silly remarks without explain the situation. 

What I did was provide honest and open remarks, I think that is very reasonable. It was purely in response to delal and how he responded, and the manner of his response previously, to which you are not privy to. 

He has already said it was a misunderstanding and I accepted, he mentioned the word grudge, and you are under the impression I was offended. I can assure you if I was offended, or held a grudge, my response would have been very different.

No offence and no grudge, in my thinking the highest form of respect you can show a person is by having an open and an honest discussion.

Thank you for your reply, my main purpose was to get a discussion going, I have had few Bangladeshi friends in the past, but you know life moves on, but they never really mentioned much about their country, so it is nice to learn things, and make a conversation at the same time.

As I mentioned, I do plan on looking specifically for Bangladeshi tea, I probably need to go to a Bangladeshi shop, I know one, its not too far, I'll let you know if I like it. Please do not worry about the boat question, it was not directed at you, I have been on this forum for a year and I am fully aware how active some members are, but, it is in everyone's prerogative if or how they chose to reply. I do appreciate your effort, I'm sure we'll get a chance again to start a natural conversation.

Stay blessed and take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/ChinaGlobalTVNetwork/posts/6050364795004290

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


>



Went there once on tour. Lovely secluded place.


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

In pictures: Balia Mosque in Thakurgaon


Among other archaeological sites and historic places in Thakurgaon, Balia mosque is the most familiar. According to historians, Meher Bakhs Chowdhury, husband of a landlord's daughter Gulmoti, made this mosque in 1910 (1317 in Bengali). Renovation of the mosque began in 2005, and it was opened...




www.dhakatribune.com





*In pictures: Balia Mosque in Thakurgaon*
Tribune Desk

Published at 11:48 pm September 21st, 2021































































Among other archaeological sites and historic places in Thakurgaon, Balia mosque is the most familiar. According to historians, Meher Bakhs Chowdhury, husband of a landlord's daughter Gulmoti, made this mosque in 1910 (1317 in Bengali). 


Renovation of the mosque began in 2005, and it was opened for devotees in 2010. The mosque is made of limestones, burned bricks, and tiles and there are also lotus, pitcher, bell, myrobalan as well as different types of bowls and dishes designed on the red walls. 


The photos were taken recently by Syed Zakir Hossain.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> In pictures: Balia Mosque in Thakurgaon
> 
> 
> Among other archaeological sites and historic places in Thakurgaon, Balia mosque is the most familiar. According to historians, Meher Bakhs Chowdhury, husband of a landlord's daughter Gulmoti, made this mosque in 1910 (1317 in Bengali). Renovation of the mosque began in 2005, and it was opened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhakatribune.com



Although built close to the end of the British era, this design echoes other wonderful recent examples of Mughal era Mosque architecture from the 17th and 18th centuries in Bangladesh. I hope they restore this with nice landscaping all around. Allah-ka-ghar deserves all care applied to it.

You can see how the design elements have evolved and have been refined compared to mosques like the Chhoto Shona Mosque designed around AD 1500 - which has very blocky column Hindu Temple architecture elements like the Puthia temple.






Here is the story of restoration for Balia Mosque

Balia Mosque is one of the various historical sites and archeological monuments in Thakurgaon district.

Thakurgaon Sadar Upazila 15 km. To the northeast is an impeccably beautiful historical mosque in Balia Union. But this mosque has been hidden from public view for centuries. We have to go back to the 18th century to know its relationship. At that time there was a famous tenant zamindar in Balia area, named Meher Boks Sarkar. Many stories about him are still popular in Balia area. Gulmati Nesha, wife of Meher Box Sarkar, got the title of Chowdhurani in recognition of her zamindari tax / tax delivery to the British. Meher Box Sarkar is also known as Chowdhury. . Meher Baksh Chowdhury planned to build a mosque in Baliya in the late 18th century. Mistry was brought from Delhi for this purpose. The construction of this mosque was a matter of time. Brick making, The work of Chun Surki is a difficult task. At that time there were not so many brick kilns. So making bricks on private initiative was also a complicated process. Still the work was in full swing. The roof of the mosque was built, but the dome was not built. At this time the head mason died suddenly, and the construction of the mosque stopped. Later Meher Boks Chowdhury started the work by the local masons but they failed to build the dome. Meher Baksh Chowdhury also died in 1905. After his death, his family members also tried to complete the construction of the mosque. But they also failed. Eventually the construction of the mosque ceased for a hundred years. And the installation area became forested and became a habitat for snakes and insects. But the dome was not built. At this time the head mason died suddenly, and the construction of the mosque stopped, later Meher Boks Chowdhury started the work by the local masons but they failed to build the dome. The construction of the mosque was stopped for more than a hundred years. Meher Baksh Chowdhury also died in 1905. After his death, his family members also tried to complete the construction of the mosque. But they also failed. Eventually the construction of the mosque ceased for a hundred years. And the installation area became forested and became a habitat for snakes and insects. But the dome was not built. At this time the head mason died suddenly, and the construction of the mosque stopped, later Meher Boks Chowdhury started the work by the local masons but they failed to build the dome. The construction of the mosque was stopped for more than a hundred years. Meher Baksh Chowdhury also died in 1905. After his death, his family members also tried to complete the construction of the mosque. But they also failed. Eventually the construction of the mosque ceased for a hundred years. And the installation area became forested and became a habitat for snakes and insects. Later, Meher Box Chowdhury was started by local masons but they failed to build the dome. The mosque was closed for more than a century. Meher Baksh Chowdhury also died in 1905. After his death, his family members also tried to complete the construction of the mosque. But they also failed. Eventually the construction of the mosque ceased for a hundred years. And the installation area became forested and became a habitat for snakes and insects. Later, Meher Box Chowdhury was started by local masons but they failed to build the dome. The mosque was closed for more than a century. Meher Baksh Chowdhury also died in 1905. After his death, his family members also tried to complete the construction of the mosque. But they also failed. Eventually the construction of the mosque ceased for a hundred years. And the installation area became forested and became a habitat for snakes and insects.






















Then in the 80's. Rezwanul Haque Idu Chowdhury, the then grandson of Meher Box Chowdhury, was then the Minister of Social Welfare in the Government of the People's Republic of Bangladesh and a Member of Parliament for Thakurgaon-01 constituency. He brought an engineer from Dhaka and expressed his desire to renovate the mosque.

Then, in the 21st century, when there was a need for a mosque in the small Balia area, a new mosque was planned. After much debate, it was finally decided to renovate the abandoned mosque. The next generation of the Balia Chowdhury dynasty took the initiative to reform the mosque. One of the first initiators of the mosque renovation this time was the children of the Balia Chowdhury family such as artist Kamruzzaman Swadhin, Shahid Zakirul Haque Chowdhury, the late Alhaj Saiful Alam Nuruzzaman Chowdhury, Ansarul Haque Chowdhury and a couple of people adjoining the mosque. The first three have played the most important role in the renovation of the mosque, A third of them served as the secretary of the mosque from the beginning of the Reformation until his death. He used to take the news of the mosque even while lying in the hospital bed on his death bed. His thoughts were mosque-centric. He has mobilized all the funds for the renovation of the mosque with the first two on his own initiative. At his request, Syed Abu Sufian, a teacher architect at the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET), the son of the daughter of the Balia Chowdhury family, designed the Kushal Dome, designed the mosque to look like after renovation, and designed the hospital (which has not yet been built).
































Tasrifa Khatun, the worthy great-granddaughter of Meher Box Chowdhury, played the role of the main patron in this great work. Tasrifa Khatun Northern is the chairman of Tasrifa Group as well as the chairman of Safiuddin Ahmed Foundation and Eye Hospital. A group of students from the Department of Archeology at Jahangirnagar University visited the mosque and showed a positive attitude towards renovation. Those students themselves and some workers cleared the jungle of the mosque.

Then the reconstruction work started keeping the tradition intact. There is a lot of controversy in our country about the methods that are followed for the preservation of traditional buildings. There are also allegations of distortion in the name of conservation somewhere. The process of preserving the Panam City in Sonargaon, the Satgumbuj Mosque in Bagerhat and Sompur Bihar in Paharpur was no less controversial. And the renovation work of Eibalia Mosque is a unique example from these aspects. However, the Department of Archeology did not show much interest in supervising this work at first. Eventually a lot of wood was burned and people from the archeology department were brought in to oversee the reconstruction of the mosque. After so many days, some parts of the walls were removed for preservation. As you can see, A wall of the same design within 11 inches of the present wall. This inner wall differs from the later built brick and mortar with brick and mortar. The combined age of the mosque is estimated to be more than 120 years. It is to be noted that no scientific test of carbon-14 or thermaluminescence has been done to determine the age as it is expensive.

The area of the mosque is 72 feet 6 inches in the east-west and 69 feet 2 inches in the north-south. The rectangular complex can be divided into three sections, 'entrance with stairs', 'open courtyard' and 'main building or prayer hall'. The main building is 25 feet 11 inches wide on the east-west side. The entrance, the open courtyard and the main building are located on the same platform. The mosque is located on a platform 5 feet 3 inches high on a foundation 3 to 4 and a half feet deep depending on the place. The roof height from the platform is 18 feet. The whole mosque with the foundation is made of lime-mortar mortar and mortar No scientific tests of carbon-14 or thermaluminescence have been performed to determine age as it is expensive. The area of the mosque is 72 feet 6 inches in the east-west and 69 feet 2 inches in the north-south. The rectangular complex can be divided into three sections, 'entrance with stairs', 'open courtyard' and 'main building or prayer hall'. The main building is 25 feet 11 inches wide on the east-west side. The entrance, the open courtyard and the main building are located on the same platform. The mosque is located on a platform 5 feet 3 inches high on a foundation 3 to 4 and a half feet deep depending on the place. The roof height from the platform is 18 feet. The whole mosque with the foundation is lime-mortar mortar and hand No scientific tests of carbon-14 or thermaluminescence have been performed to determine age as it is expensive. The area of the mosque is 72 feet 6 inches in the east-west and 69 feet 2 inches in the north-south. The rectangular complex can be divided into three sections, 'entrance with stairs', 'open courtyard' and 'main building or prayer hall'. The main building is 25 feet 11 inches wide on the east-west side. The entrance, the open courtyard and the main building are located on the same platform. The mosque is located on a platform 5 feet 3 inches high on a foundation 3 to 4 and a half feet deep depending on the place. The roof height from the platform is 18 feet. The whole mosque with the foundation is made of lime-mortar mortar and mortar The 'open courtyard' and the 'main building or prayer hall' can be divided into three parts. The main building is 25 feet 11 inches wide on the east-west side. The entrance, the open courtyard and the main building are located on the same platform. The mosque is located on a platform 5 feet 3 inches high on a foundation 3 to 4 and a half feet deep depending on the place. The roof height from the platform is 18 feet. The whole mosque with the foundation is made of lime-mortar mortar and mortar The 'open courtyard' and the 'main building or prayer hall' can be divided into three parts. The main building is 25 feet 11 inches wide on the east-west side. The entrance, the open courtyard and the main building are located on the same platform. The mosque is situated on a platform 5 feet 3 inches high on a foundation 3 to 4 and a half feet deep depending on the place. The roof height from the platform is 18 feet. The whole mosque with the foundation is lime-mortar mortar and hand





























Built of burnt bricks. The installation has been 'documented' at the beginning of the conservation process. That is, each part was photographed and two-dimensional and three-dimensional. The construction materials and style of small parts have been identified. At the same time, it has been checked how much damage has been done to any part of the installation. And what may be the appropriate method to cure it. For proper documentation of various parts of the building covered with trees, algae, fungi, dust, partial 'dry cleaning' has to be done. Most importantly, the method must be such that if a modern method of conservation is discovered in the future, or if the future conservator thinks so, the previous conservator did not use the correct method, In the second phase of conservation, fluorosilicate-type inorganic salts are used to fill the cracks in the building. This strengthens the building from the inside. Note that before applying this method, sulfuric acid is injected to remove the roots that have penetrated the walls and foundation. In addition, ordinary water, boiling water, hydrochloric acid and penta chlorophenol are used to remove dust, algae, fungi and salts from the walls of the building. That is, the walls that have been torn down are being rebuilt. The shape of the brick used during the first manufacture, Exactly the same new bricks have been used. However, the previous style could not be used in the construction of the dome of the mosque. Because the dome of the mosque was never built. As a result, it is not possible to say what the domes could have looked like. But since there are no supporting pillars or beams in the building, the weight walls of the dome can no longer last long. That's why researchers plan to build the mosque's three domes using modern technology. At present, there is some work left to be done to build the minaret. It will be completed very soon. Finally, after a long pursuit, the "Small Balia Mosque" was inaugurated in 2010. At this time, a reunion ceremony was organized with all the members of the Balia Chowdhury family. It is not possible to say that now. In view of the situation, it seems that the plan was to build the domes using the False Arch method. But since there are no supporting pillars or beams in the building, the weight walls of the dome can no longer last long. That's why researchers plan to build the mosque's three domes using modern technology. At present, there is some work left to be done to build the minaret. It will be completed very soon. Finally, after a long pursuit, the "Small Balia Mosque" was inaugurated in 2010. At this time, a reunion ceremony was organized with all the members of the Balia Chowdhury family. It is not possible to say that now. In view of the situation, it seems that the plan was to build the domes using the False Arch method. But since there are no supporting pillars or beams in the building, the weight walls of the dome can no longer last long. That's why researchers plan to build the mosque's three domes using modern technology. At present, there is some work left to be done to build the minaret. It will be completed very soon. Finally, after a long pursuit, the "Small Balia Mosque" was inaugurated in 2010. At this time, a reunion ceremony was organized with all the members of the Balia Chowdhury family. That's why researchers plan to build the mosque's three domes using modern technology. And to that end, modern model domes of the mosque have been built, putting an end to all speculations. At present, there is some work left to be done to build the minaret. It will be completed very soon. Finally, after a long pursuit, the "Small Balia Mosque" was inaugurated in 2010. At this time, a reunion ceremony was organized with all the members of the Balia Chowdhury family. That's why researchers plan to build the mosque's three domes using modern technology. And to that end, modern model domes of the mosque have been built, putting an end to all speculations. At present, there is some work left to be done to build the minaret. It will be completed very soon. Finally, after a long pursuit, the "Small Balia Mosque" was inaugurated in 2010. At this time, a reunion ceremony was organized with all the members of the Balia Chowdhury family.





















Nowadays, the worldwide integrated part is made in contemporary technology to differentiate the traditional installation style with the modern installation style. It will not work only with the building. Researchers also want to decorate the mosque premises scientifically. Eucalyptus planted in the courtyard, It is very harmful for the building because this tree absorbs a lot of water. Such trees absorb moisture from the foundation and walls and destroy the strength of the building. So the process of cutting eucalyptus around the building and planting sandalwood and shawl trees is underway. This is the current situation of the small Baliya Mosque. With the cooperation of the locals including the members of Balia Chowdhury family, this mosque has now taken its place as a unique installation of Thakurgaon. Every day many people from far and wide come to enjoy the beauty of this mosque in addition to praying.

_*Renovation work of Balia Mosque started in 2001. Later, in 2010, the mosque was opened for the worshipers.*_

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Southernmost point of Bangladesh - the Coral Island known as St. Martin's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


>



This is in Panam Nagar (Sonargaon) which was the seat of the Elias Shahi Dynasty at one time. The Jaminder House was built by Hindu Businessmen in the 19th century during British Raj which was more recent than earlier Mughal Buildings.

Restored painstakingly back to original condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> This is in Panam Nagar (Sonargaon) which was the seat of the Elias Shahi Dynasty at one time. The Jaminder House was built by Hindu Businessmen in the 19th century during British Raj which was more recent than earlier Mughal Buildings.
> 
> Restored painstakingly back to original condition.


Our archeology department should restore all the historical structures to their original forms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riyad

Naogaa, Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Guys, this is the first time I have seen the picture of an old bridge. Enjoy!!





A 17th-century Mughal bridge over a decaying canal (probably in Sonargaon)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Guys, this is the first time I have seen the picture of an old bridge. Enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 787617
> 
> A 17th-century Mughal bridge over a decaying canal (probably in Sonargaon)



Yes this is definitely lime mortar and terracotta brick construction as opposed to concrete construction which was not invented back then.

Testament to the quality of construction as it is still standing despite the high heat and humidity which deteriorates everything.

Stone was not something you could get easily in Bangladesh back in the day.

Thanks for posting this @bluesky bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Yes this is definitely lime mortar and terracotta brick construction as opposed to concrete construction which was not invented back then.
> 
> Testament to the quality of construction as it is still standing despite the high heat and humidity which deteriorates everything.
> 
> Stone was not something you could get easily in Bangladesh back in the day.
> 
> Thanks for posting this @bluesky bhai.


Bricks and arch-type spans were used in old days. The arch style in the picture is not exactly the same as in a Palace in those days, but the principle is the same.

This bridge arch has a corner/ angle at the top instead of a parabolic or round shape in the palaces. Horizontal beams were not used in those days. They were developed with the improvement of modern design analysis and the invention of steel reinforcing bars/ rods.

Anyway, this is the first time I have seen such a bridge in BD or in any other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Here are 120 *Zamindar Palaces* in Bangladesh at a glance:

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Sadarghat ferry terminal, Dhaka, under billowing thunderclouds


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh' new National Data Center in Gazipur near Dhaka is the eighth Tier 4 Datacentre in the world and the second in Asia. The Datacentre was completed around 2018 with technical help from ZTE at a cost of Tk 1,516.91 crore, with a capacity of two petabytes. One petabyte is equivalent to 10 lakh (100 Million) gigabytes. According to the global standard of a Tier 4 data centre, it will remain available 99.995 percent of the time, up from 99.982 percent in the case of a Tier 3 centre. Bangladesh also boasts a Tier 3 facility, for which capacity is near saturation. There are three Tier 4 data centres in the US, two in Spain and one each in Saudi Arabia and Canada. @jamahir bhai I don't know if this information is correct, surely India must have several Tier 4 facilities. And Pakistan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A view in Kashimpur, Moulvibazar (Sylhet Division)





A *beel* is a billabong or a lake-like wetland with static water in the Northern areas in Bangladesh. Here the rich flora (Lotus and Padam flower varieties) of the local Beel area in Kalukhali, Rajbari is shown...






Fauna too





In the South of Bangladesh, Barisal has the same floral riches. Satla water lily village in Barishal, Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ratargul swamp forest, Bisanakandi, Sylhet. A wonderful respite for flora and fauna of tropical rainforests.





CRB area, Chittagong City





Polwell Park, Rangamati (Kaptai Lake in the background)

























Jame Mosque, Rangamati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bell's Park, Barisal




Muradnagar, Cumilla




KeraniGanj near Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

Railway Bridge in Chalan Beel lake area, Natore, Rajshahi Division




Niladri Lake, Sunamganj, Sylhet 




Dhaka Cantonment Jami Mosque


----------



## Bilal9

Sarail, BrahmanBaria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Southtown Mosque, Keraniganj, near Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guthia Mosque, Barisal




Fishing boat, Cox's Bazaar




Nirjhar Residential Area, Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

National Parliament House, Dhaka (Sangsad Bhaban)






Kamalapur Railway Terminus, Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

Hatirjheel Waterway, Dhaka




Low-rise Commercial developments in Northern Dhaka near Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I will post half a dozen of these Dhaka evening images with captions by local area.

Tejgaon





Karwan Bazaar on one of the National Holidays (North South Viaducts of Metro Line 6 can be seen under construction)





Bridges between Gulshan and Banani areas





Hatirjheel






Banani (Commercial Business District area shown, surrounded by Residential zones)





Dhaka's oldest CBD, Motijheel, where most of the Bank HQs and Financial district is located (the roundabout has a huge lotus flower). The area started to be built during the 1950's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Busy intersection of Farmgate , Dhaka (Parliament house on right hand upper corner)





Possibly Tejgaon Industrial area, Dhaka





Baitul Mokarram Jame Mosque and Football Stadium area (close to Dilkhusha and Motijheel CBDs) - Road in the middle is called Gulistan Avenue





Hatirjheel area





Tejgaon new CBD developing in the foreground with Shanta Twin Towers seen in the center










Agrabad CBD, Chittagong





Chittagong Port area partial view on the Karnaphuli river





Gulshan Intersection No. One

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bashundhara City Mall





Motijheel CBD





New Gulshan Jame Mosque (look at the man in the bottom stairway for scale)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh' lone coral Island Saint Martin's lies offshore from Cox's Bazaar, sixty knots away - in the middle of the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A Tourist resort in Kuakata designed by local architectural designers "Studio Morph" is taking shape. 1st phase of construction started.



































Here is an ArchDaily article on their residential condo project designed and built in 2018









The Statesman / Studio Morphogenesis Limited


Completed in 2018 in Dhaka, Bangladesh. The approach to designing this was that of questioning the situation where inception of a residential multi-family development is mostly governed by...




www.archdaily.com





Some shots,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Another hotel in Kuakata, Evalona














evalona hotel & resort kuakata


INVEST TODAY EARN TOMORROW




www.hotel.evalona.com


----------



## Bilal9

Fly Dining in Cox's Bazaar - 160 feet up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Bangladesh has slowly emerged

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

I think Bangladesh could peak in the next 10-15 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sadarghat Main Ferry Terminal at Dhaka for regional river routes.


----------



## bluesky

The natural beauty of Bhasanchar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Sajek Valley in the Chittagong Hill Tracts is an out of the way place for kind of an out-of-body experience.

Sajek Valley is one of the most popular tourist spots in Bangladesh situated among hills of the Kasalong range of mountains in Sajek union in Rangamati District. While getting very popular with local tourists and adventurers it is not for everyone yet. Facilities are sparse compared to the traffic they get in this place. Also - before going to this location, one needs to take permission of BGB (Border Guard Bangladesh) as it is very close to the India-Bangladesh border.

The location - as the pictures show, boasts very intense horticultural diversity, flora and fauna and is in the vicinity of several wilderness areas and national game reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mural at Bangladesh National Museum in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sylhet Travelogue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Padmachhara Lake in Kamalganj upajilla in Moulovibazar District​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Mughal-era mosque needs care, not replacement


LALMONIRHAT: For centuries, the locals of a village in Lalmonirhat have been praying in a tiny mosque, believed to be a structure built in the Mughal period. A section of the influential people, however, decided to bulldoze the ancient mosque, located atGilabari village under Saptibari union of...




thefinancialexpress.com.bd


----------



## bluesky

A proposed Tourist Spot in Nijhum Dwip in the BoB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Charfashion of Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal. There is another new island nearby named Char Hasina!!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bluesky

Beautiful walkways along the bank(s) of Turag and Buriganga

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


> Beautiful walkways along the bank(s) of Turag and Buriganga


After watching this video, I have started to like the two Mayors of Dhaka. Compared to that thief Mayor Khoka, these two Mayors are educated and very active.

With them leading, Dhaka will become a good-looking city. They are continuously evicting the river-grabbers. The grabbers come out with many documents to prove the river areas belong to them.

However, the Mayors know that the riverine lands were all govt KHASH in the RS (British Period) Khatians. So, even if the CS, SA, or BS Khatian say some plots are owned by individuals, it is based on fake papers. 

It is because a KHASH land in the RS Khatian cannot belong to an individual unless the govt explicitly hands over the title of that land to an individual. Usually, this settlement is for 99 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

Many new islands rising around Hatiya island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

The citing of tens of deer (হরিণ ہرن) in Nijhum Dwip in the rainy season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


>


Can someone tell me if these works are done with BD money and constructed by BD construction companies or are being done by foreigners? But, anyway, these look beautiful.

@Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Can someone tell me if these works are done with BD money and constructed by BD construction companies or are being done by foreigners? But, anyway, these look beautiful.
> 
> @Bilal9



@bluesky bhai this work is being completed entirely by the Army's 24th Engineer Construction Brigade, financed by BD Govt. contract.

They have also worked on the Padma Bridge Approach roads viaducts in subcontracts with the Chinese MBEC contractor.

They do excellent work IMHO.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

* A World-Class City in the process of making*


A beautified Dhaka. Many thanks to the two Mayors for their continuous efforts to restore the occupied canals and beautify the City. If these efforts continue, we will see Dhaka as the *Pearl of South Asia* in the next ten years.

I truly hope the canals would be used to transport people and goods, but without polluting the canal/ river water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

4K Drone videos around Dhaka (Watch in full screen mode)





Tanguar Haor in Sunamganj (near Sylhet area) in HD (Watch in full screen mode)





4K Drone Video of Sajek Valley in The Bangladesh Hill Tracts 3000 feet elevation (Watch in full screen mode)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka minor CBD areas Gulshan, Banani, Tejgaon, Hatirjheel


----------



## bluesky

Some places in Japan are decorated as shown in the video taken in Bangladesh. This one will certainly become a tourist attraction and will make our housewives more flower-loving.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

bluesky said:


> A beautified Dhaka. Many thanks to the two Mayors for their continuous efforts to restore the occupied canals and beautify the City. If these efforts continue, we will see Dhaka as the *Pearl of South Asia* in the next ten years.


They are also constructing 67 parks in Dhaka to relieve suffocating conditions here. Already 7 such parks opened for the public. More will be inaugurated in the coming years.






Underconstruction Gulshan Central Park.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi city fathers from CXB and other places (St. Martin's) cry about increasing tourism. Now look at how Maldives does it.

This is the difference between educated people and the uneducated elected gadhas we put in place. Education makes the difference. 

You could easily do this in the St. Martin area. Same Coral Island situation. We have a bunch of idiots running our govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Travelling around the world with Maliha Fairooz​





Munira Fidai
Sat Jun 11, 2022 03:37 PM Last update on: Sat Jun 11, 2022 06:33 PM

Maliha Fairooz has toured and explored the world through the eyes of a young, Bangladeshi, Muslim woman. At 31, Maliha has travelled to 97 countries on her Bangladeshi passport and will soon travel to her 100th destination.






Introduced to travelling by her parents at the young age of 4, Maliha Fairooz never forgot the excitement she felt on her first trip abroad. Although Maliha's first trip had been quite illustrious, charting her way through the UK, France, The Netherlands and the US, she has not been too selective about her travel destinations.

"I tend to travel to 'unusual' places — at this point after half the world, you kind of have to — and I often hear, 'Sorry, we have never processed this passport before' from immigration points," said Maliha Fairooz.

From Central America to Africa, Maliha has happily globetrotted across different continents and has a lot of mixed feelings about her experience. "In the past 27 years since my first trip, I have experienced racism, bigotry, visa woes and harassment at immigration, but equally I have experienced the beauty, hospitality, warmth and kindness of the world," she said. 

Having supportive parents gave Maliha Fairooz the best start to her travelling journey. Fuelled by her father's love for travel and her mother's unabashed confidence as a UN associate, her dreams of travelling the world took flight.

Maliha finances her trips independently through her work, her blog and her freelance writing gigs. "I have been working various jobs for 10 years now, so that's helped me save up money and prioritise travelling, that's literally where all my money goes."

Bursting with tips and tricks on how to save money travelling, Maliha swore by couch-surfing and hostelling excellent options for a bag packing expedition. From cheap flights to economical accommodation, her blog, previous articles, and her upcoming book provide abundant advice on the dos and don'ts of low-cost travel.





Fuelled by her love for travelling, Maliha has chosen to work in places she has never been to before, to be able to explore countries close by. "I explored a lot of West Africa when I was living in Sierra Leone. When I lived in Nepal, I went to Sri Lanka, Bhutan and other countries nearby." Maliha currently lives in Berlin and she finds that everywhere is much closer and cheaper to get to from Europe.

As a young girl travelling alone, Maliha's journey was not entirely without problems. From deportation, detention, interrogation, special checks and harassment by immigration officers and border guards, she braved it all. "Part of the reason I started writing my blog is to deconstruct the notion that travel is only for white people from privileged countries. The world is for all of us to explore, not just a subsect. And I want Bangladeshi travellers to be far more normalised in the travel media world, especially social media, so that travelling can be easier, more accessible and open for everyone."






Making her travel adventures so wholesome and worthwhile is Maliha's realisation that at the core, everyone is just looking for connection and kindness. The people of Sierra Leone showed her how similar their paddy fields were to the ones in Bangladesh, the artists of Mexico wowed her with graffiti that reminded her of the alpona in her own country during Baishakh. "In each of these instances, everyone showed me the beauty of their cultures, in a bid to connect with me. Everywhere I go, people find ways to bridge my culture with theirs."

As Maliha decides on her next 3 countries for travel, she urges readers to follow and celebrate her journey through her Instagram handle: @maliharoundtheworld and her blog www.maliharoundtheworld.com.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Emma wanders around Gulshan....


----------



## Bilal9

Top 10 Best Resorts in Bangladesh​
REPORT
July 9, 2022




We often look for an escape to get out of the hustle and bustle of city life and reconnect with nature to rejuvenate ourselves. But visiting natural attractions may not be suitable all the time because of the limitations of time and convenience. Here come resorts to fill this gap by providing easy access to getaway destinations that offer you a perfect combination of nature and luxury.

In recent days, visiting resorts has become a trend in Bangladesh. Many resorts across the country, especially around Dhaka, have become very popular for offering a wide range of features, facilities, and aesthetics. You can also find world-class resorts around Bandarban, Coxsbazar, Kuakata, Sylhet, and so on. However, although the resorts attract people with their catchy pictures, not all of them live up to their mark. Hence, while making a weekend trip plan, you should select the best resort for the best experience. And to help you with that, we have come up with a list of the top 10 best resorts in Bangladesh. Top Resorts In Bangladesh
From the hundreds of resorts all over the country, we have listed the top 10 resorts in Bangladesh after reviewing their location, capacities, and facilities.
1. Grand Sultan Tea Resort & Golf​




Grand Sultan Tea Resort & Golf is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Excursion & Resorts Bangladesh Ltd. This resort is a true combination of ultimate luxury, gracious hospitality, and admirable greenery, with all the modern, state-of-the-art amenities and facilities that you can think of. It is the country’s only five-star hotel with 135 rooms in 8 different categories, including King, Queen, Triple, Executive Suites, Family Suites, and the exclusive Presidential Suite (Raj Prashad). 

Grand Sultan is located in Srimangal, Moulvibazar, close to the Tea Museum and Bangladesh Tea Research Institute. It’s only about a 4 hours drive from Dhaka city. This resort has two restaurants, three outdoor pools, and a golf course. You can enjoy free WiFi in the public areas and free valet parking. Guests can also enjoy the 9-hole golf course as well as other recreational facilities such as an outdoor tennis court, three outdoor swimming pools on the property, and a children’s pool. A sauna and a fitness center are also available as recreational amenities. If you are planning an event in Sreemangal, this resort has 10000 square feet (929 square meters) of space consisting of a conference center and meeting rooms. 

2. The Palace Luxury Resort​




Sometimes people want to visit a place that will bring them closer to nature, apart from just being clean and aesthetic. A fantastic choice for this is The Palace Luxury Resort in Habiganj, Sylhet. The beautiful green landscape in which the resort is located is perhaps its most remarkable feature. However, as the name itself suggests, you will feel like you are living in a palace. A lot of unique recreational and sporting activities are available at the Palace. Besides cycling, boating, fishing, badminton, basketball, and a maze to get lost in, there is ample space for one to go for some real trekking. They also provide Turkish baths in addition to the pool, sauna, massage, and gym. You can use their Buggy Service to get a tour of the entire resort.

The Palace Luxury Resort is believed to be the first five-star resort and the largest of its kind, with five eateries and room service, 111 rooms in the Tower, 22 Exclusive Villas, and 2 Presidential Villas spread over 150 acres of land. Helipads are also available, allowing you to reach this magical land in just a few hours from the capital city. They also provide a rent-a-car service to take a tour of surrounding scenic areas in Sylhet. The Palace is owned by Green Planet Resorts Limited.

3. DuSai​




If you’re looking for the most exotic and internationally acclaimed resort in Bangladesh, look no further. In terms of design, atmosphere, ambiance, and the sophistication of interior decoration and furnishings, DuSai sets itself apart from any other resort in the country. This is the ideal place for those who enjoy nature and seek peace and quiet. DuSai received three international awards for its architectural and interior design between August and October of 2016. Two of the awards were from the United States and the third was from India.

Besides rejuvenating your connection with nature, it offers world-class amenities including a 70-foot-long infinity-edged swimming pool, a multidimensional walking trail, a children’s nursery playground, a 56-seater cinema hall, and more. So, if you visit DuSai with your family, friends, or business organization, it is ready to accommodate you with every facility you may require. In addition, if you are a sports-loving person, this resort can be your best choice as it offers facilities for biking, hard court tennis, badminton courts, canoeing, cycling, pool, table tennis, and foosball. Moreover, it is an ideal place for organizations to congregate as it features a 120-seater main conference hall, meeting rooms, dining hall, etc. 

4. Bhawal Resort And Spa​




Bhawal Resort & Spa is set in a majestic location surrounded by the amazing greenery of the rainforest, only an hour’s drive from Dhaka, Bangladesh’s capital. It’s the ideal location for rediscovering oneself in the peaceful serenity of stunning natural beauty away from the hustle and bustle of metropolitan life. The resort is 39 kilometers away from Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport. And this beautiful resort is situated on a vast 65 acres of land to accommodate ample attractions for guests. 

They have 61 cottages of varying size, space, and design to accommodate around 150 visitors each night. Furthermore, all the accommodations are equipped with sufficient facilities to provide you with a luxurious retreat. Plus, you can enjoy their open field for cycling, lawn tennis, badminton, and barbecue parties. You can also enjoy spending time in their spa or even play some billiards. Moreover, the restaurants there offer fine dining in a cozy atmosphere, and the service is very friendly and professional. If you are planning on arranging any function or any organizational meeting, Bhawal Resort can be your choice as it has a banquet hall and open space for such activities. This resort is an enterprise of the Amber Group, headquartered at Banani, Dhaka.


5. Mermaid Beach Resort​




The Mermaid Beach Resort is the ideal setting for experiencing the beauty of nature at its best. This resort is right beside the sea and has easy access to a private beach for the guests. It is also equipped with luxurious rooms and serves organic, local, healthy, slow-cooked food. You can get to the beach resort in around 20 minutes by taxi from Cox’s Bazar airport. As you drive through Cox Bazar’s seaside and the Bay of Bengal, you’ll be greeted with a breathtaking view that is unlike anything you have ever seen before. Mermaid Beach Resort is located approximately one kilometer from its sibling, Mermaid Eco Resort. 

In addition to the natural beauty of the location, you will be most impressed by the variety of amenities that the resort has to offer. They have two restaurants that serve Bengali, English, Chinese, Mexican, Italian, and Indian cuisine. And this is one of the best places for various kinds of seafood in Cox’s Bazar, which is a big plus. They also offer fun activities such as surfing, jet-skiing, fishing, hiking, and guided tours around Cox’s Bazar. Kinder Beach, a kid-only section of the main beach, is available to families with young children. This resort, along with some other sister properties, is owned by Mermaid Eco Tourism Ltd.

6. Chuti Resort​




Chuti Resort is located eighteen kilometers from Dhaka International Airport and is easily accessible by road, taking about one hour and thirty minutes to reach the destination. It is located on 54 bighas (approx. 38 acres) of land in Sukundi village of Gazipur, close to the cultural sites “Bhawal Rajbari” and “Bhawal National Park.” The breathtaking views of the surrounding lake water and wildlife in the spectacular natural beauty will make anybody appreciate the elegance of Bangladesh. This is one of the most ideal vacation spots to experience the full moon at night, rain during the rainy season, and take in some fresh air.

This world-class eco-natural resort offers 50 rooms that are completely furnished and equipped with contemporary facilities. They can accommodate up to 200 people each night, making the visitors feel at home in a green paradise. Accommodations such as the royal suite, executive suite, duplex villas, family cottages, wooden cottages, and deluxe twins are available to meet the requirements of every guest. In addition, a swimming pool, jacuzzi, playground, sports zone, kids’ zone, tree house, Wi-Fi, country boating, breakfast, drinking water, etc., come complimentary with the room.
7. Shikdar Resort & Villas​




Sikder Resort & Villas, which incorporates the spectacular views of Kuakata, lies quite close to the seashore, delivering world-class facilities and an enamoring experience to its visitors. It is located in the center of the seaside town of Kuakata and is one of the most eco-friendly resorts in Bangladesh. The resort features beautiful scenery and an extensive 17-acre area covered in greenery. The best thing is that the panoramic splendor of the Kuakata sea beach can be seen from its rooms. Therefore, it is an ideal vacation spot for individuals who want to get away from the busy city life and enjoy the beauty and tranquillity of the great outdoors.

Each of the hotel’s 96 guest rooms has a private pool, free WiFi, and a kitchen. A restaurant and room service are also available around the clock for the convenience of the guests. Whether you’re looking to spend some quality time alone or with your loved ones, Sikder Resort in Kuakata is the ideal location for you. Here you’ll find all the amenities you could possibly desire in Bangladesh. This resort is a subsidiary of Sikder Group, which also owns the National Bank of Bangladesh. 
8. Sairu Hill Resort​




Sairu Hill Resort at Bandarban is the perfect place to stay if you’re looking for the best of both worlds: nature and luxury. It is just 18 kilometers away from Bandarban town and is situated on the hill slopes at the Y–junction of the road from Bandarban to Chimbuk/Nilgiri. You can touch and feel the cold mist here due to low drifting clouds between March to September. Overlooking the Shangu River, the Bay of Bengal, and the hilly range that forms the Myanmar border, this area is a haven for those who love nature. It is possible to see the Bay of Bengal from here, which is only about 40 kilometers away. 

The 12-acre resort attracts thousands of people because of its 360-degree panoramic view and modern facilities. It provides world-class service and amenities for both domestic and international tourists who want to relax in a beautiful natural setting, enjoy walking or trekking, and want to learn more about the local indigenous people. It has a restaurant, a club, a bar, a banquet hall, conference rooms, meeting rooms, an auditorium, a kiosk, a health club with a swimming pool, full power backup, beautifully landscaped greens, and parking for 100 cars, with rooms for the drivers. Mr. Ranglai Mro, a headman from the Mro Tribe, owns the resort. He developed this place with the vision of using the land for a good project that wouldn’t hurt the environment.
9. Heritage Resort​




Nature’s gifts are so great that they soothe all five senses, and the heritage resort is such a place where you can enjoy nature to the fullest. There’s no noise to bother you; birds chirping make you happy; being alone keeps you calm and quiet. There’s no sound pollution at all. The location makes it possible to work in peace and with a clear head. The Heritage Resort, Madhabdi, and Narsingdi have more than enough space for seminars, training, workshops, and other business events. People who are not allowed to go here at all.

This resort features beautifully designed rooms with two simple goals: magnificence and comfort. The rooms are very comfortable and cozy, so you will wake up fresh to jaw-dropping views. The resort’s restaurant is located in the main area and serves buffet options for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The Heritage Resort offers a wide variety of dining options, from gourmet breakfasts to delectable suppers. A pastry shop, a mini ice cream shop, and a vast selection of international and local dishes complete your all-you-can-eat experience. At Heritage Resorts, we offer our guests live barbecue stations. They offer both indoor and outdoor games for children and adults, including a large activity field where football and cricket can be played. Facilities for volleyball and badminton are also readily available. In addition, you can enjoy water sports, water rides, paddle boating, speed boats, a kids’ game zone, 9D, VR games, movies, and more.
10. Sarah resort​




The Sarah Resort, located at the historical Bhawal Rajbari in Gazipur district is a unique getaway that is both environmentally conscious and stocked with the most up-to-date conveniences and amenities. It is approximately a one-and-a-half-hour drive from Dhaka. Different types of rooms and suites with a wide range of settings are available here to provide distinctive accommodations for the guests. Premium villa, Raja View Tower, Water Lodge, Ancient Mud House, Presidential Villa, Lakeside Villa, etc. are some of the most popular places that you can stay at. 

This luxurious resort features both indoor and outdoor games for guests of all ages, including large-field sports like football and cricket, in addition to more traditional board and card games. They also have a futsal court where guests can play lawn tennis, badminton, basketball, and volleyball. Apart from this, guests can also enjoy activities like billiards, table tennis, archery, cycling, tandem cycling, triplet-cycling, boating, 9D movies, water sports, and so on. So, you can imagine how interesting a weekend would be at this resort. If you are a food lover, they offer impressive dining facilities as well. Guests can enjoy the highest quality food in 3 different environments, which are classy yet casual. Moreover, they offer a BBQ station near the pool if you want to party with your friends. 
Final Thoughts​Cities, for all their urban activities, don’t really have any getaways in themselves. As a result, the nearby suburbs have become a popular weekend or vacation destination for city residents. Moreover, tourists are seen to prefer resorts over conventional hotels and lodges nowadays. In summary, no matter which resort you choose from this list, you are bound to have an amazing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> blah... BD is still ugly as duck...
> 
> and your women.....jezz ....cant even get my dick to stand straight


What ever keeps your std away from our shores, its a blessing that you are not a Fan of BD and its women, there is no space for you here anyways.

Best if you better never get out of the red light district you are from, who knows you may become the ground 0 of a new pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

PradoTLC said:


> In Pakistan


Reported, the whole thing is stupid , disrespectful and pointless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> In Pakistan they would probably fail the red light exam …
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Don’t worry we are happy u there and not here ..



Its a blessing from Allah, that they will not pass.

just wanted to ask how long have you worked in the red light diatrict. , going based on your current economy. Its tough time, and good that you are still working hard. 
Next queation is, what age do you start as a bacha posh? Your kind always facinated me, plus gay prostitution in muslim land can only be possible in your land



PradoTLC said:


> Even the stink bomb indians did want maintain presence and decided to control u remotely
> 
> Lol
> 
> If Kashmir was “pretty” as BD these Indian monkeys would have left Kashmir from day one
> 
> 
> 
> So I agree with you …your looks are a great defense



Hope your military strategist do not have the same brain as you, or maybe they have same IQ as you hense your current situation.


PradoTLC said:


> Did you even have any fans?



Unlike where you are from prostitution is illigal, so no. Lets get back to you, how many men do you take a day? By the way you are talking, I am sure you area big shot in the bucha posh community. 

What ever feeds you to survive, who am I to comment on your roji roti. Please dont take any of that personally as I am genuinely curious about your kind.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> along as my erection time looking at BD women.. ie zero


Oh you work private!!! Thanks for letting me know, you must be an expensive bacha posh.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> It is illegal here also. ...Are you confused?
> 
> BTW dont you have a spell check?.. you spelling is atrocitious


Thank you for checcking my spelling, you must be from the very few educated who can read and write, great job.

So is having sex with bacha posh also illegal? Maybe heterosexual prostitution is illegal but seems like bacha posh is not. 






The report below says 9 out of 10 street kids get abused. 



PradoTLC said:


> so much interest in men .... Are you are a homo?...



My interest is there as it is shocking to see a country with 90% plus muslim are engaged in this sort of disgusting act. 

Not a homo but I am definitely a homephobic person. Our country has no such problem of homosexuality and not a part of our culture.



PradoTLC said:


> dam .. didnt realise you are such a big homo.


Big Homophobic, yes, unfortunately I am, but I am sympathetic to victims like you, its not your fault.


----------



## Bilal9

@Rushd Alam bhai please stop engaging with disgruntled folks who have nothing of value to add to this thread. Please "ignore" and move on. Waste of time. I'd also suggest if you please delete these off topic post responses which have nothing to do with the subject of the sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Rushd Alam

Bilal9 said:


> @Rushd Alam bhai please stop engaging with disgruntled folks who have nothing of value to add to this thread. Please "ignore" and move on. Waste of time. I'd also suggest if you please delete these off topic post responses which have nothing to do with the subject of the sticky thread.


You are right bro. Will do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Resort near Dhaka is new and not really attractive or well maintained, but the location is spectacular.






Another planned Safari Park near Sylhet, CGI render only for now.


----------



## Bilal9

Double Decker Tourist Caravan in Cox's Bazaar (CXB).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Midtown Panthapath Drone View





Dhaka Suhrawardy Udyan Drone View





Dhaka Hatirjheel Laser light and sound show


----------



## Bilal9

Institution of Engineers Bangladesh Convention Centre Design


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> You are right bro. Will do




yes please do... and join the centre link line..



Rushd Alam said:


> Big Homophobic, yes, unfortunately I am, but I am sympathetic to victims like you, its not your fault.




you have 3M dead.. and 90K women raped.... i am also sympathetic for victim like you..

it is not your fault you are off spring of some victim.



Rushd Alam said:


> My interest is there as it is shocking to see a country with 90% plus muslim are engaged in this sort of disgusting act.



90%?.. how did you arrive at that statitics?.

did you do some scientific survey sample ?.. or were you the sample of rape it's self?.. please clearify



Rushd Alam said:


> you must be from the very few educated who can read and write, great job.



You are welcome... i am always there to help the less capable.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> PradoTLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually figured out what the BD flag stands for... green and red represents your population character..
> 
> Green element stands for - people screwed by Pakistan for free
> Red dot stands - people willing to get screwed for cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green element stands for - people screwed by Pakistan for free
> Red dot stands - people willing to get screwed for cash
Click to expand...



Where did you come from after so long. I really do not get your arguments. There is no point for me having a conversation with you. We are at different IQ level, and I do not how to talk to apes yet. Once I learn I will give you a buzz.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> after all the public humilation i gave you still returned?
> 
> you must have no friends...
> 
> tell me... each time you see a Pakistani do you wonder if he is your daddy?



Lol, you make me laugh, why are you here, Bangladesh is not giving aid to any bankrupt country at this moment, go ask indians for some money as they gave some to srilanka.

I know you are starving for roti and specially chai, what are you eating now? Grass? 

Not in a mood to argue with a fakir today.


Ek kahawat hai:

Aya tha hamare qom ki 'nasal' badalne hum bangalio ne us pakis ka naksha hi badal diya.. 

( Pakis came to change the race of the Bengalis but we Bengalis in return changed their geography)


Haaaaa haaaaa haaa..

Go starve now. Come tomorrow, maybe I will give a dollar or two if in mood.


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> Bangladesh is not giving aid to any bankrupt country at this moment,




Yes 99% of car washers in UAE from BD... so they saved your fishy state.



Rushd Alam said:


> I know you are starving for roti and specially chai, what are you eating now? Grass?



could be worse.. smelly fish and stale indian rice.



Rushd Alam said:


> Where did you come from after so long.


waiting for my Bengali car washer to clean my car.



Rushd Alam said:


> I really do not get your arguments.



i doubt you get any thing.. then again with a national IQ of less than india.. go figure.



Rushd Alam said:


> here is no point for me having a conversation with you



yet you here stalking me 247... why?



Rushd Alam said:


> Not in a mood to argue with a fakir today.



i have yet to see a middle class Bangladeshi in UAE... all i see them as car washers or toliet cleaners...


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> I do not how to talk to apes yet.



but yet guys look resemble them closely.. and teeth that resemble Dentonic tooth ads...



Rushd Alam said:


> Pakis came to change the race of the Bengalis but we Bengalis in return changed their geography



i think we came... and we said ugh... and let the indians have it.. matches with the rest of them



Rushd Alam said:


> Once I learn I will give you a buzz.



given your slow learning curve it might be a very long time



Rushd Alam said:


> You are right bro. Will do




and yet you were non compliant..


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> Go starve now. Come tomorrow, maybe I will give a dollar or two if in mood.



i gave AED 20 to my Bengali car washer as there was a nasty dust storm here.. 

is it enough?


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

@WebMaster please clean thread bro


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> Yes 99% of car washers in UAE from BD... so they saved your fishy state.
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse.. smelly fish and stale indian rice.
> 
> 
> waiting for my Bengali car washer to clean my car.
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt you get any thing.. then again with a national IQ of less than india.. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you here stalking me 247... why?
> 
> 
> 
> i have yet to see a middle class Bangladeshi in UAE... all i see them as car washers or toliet cleaners...


What happens to you? Do you get a ban everytime I report. Hhahahahah. Dum sidha nehi huya abhi tak.... Hahahahha



PradoTLC said:


> i gave AED 20 to my Bengali car washer as there was a nasty dust storm here..
> 
> is it enough?


I gave no tips to my **** cleaner last month when she came, no tips culture here. Plus Sub standard job so not even a question. Nepalis are way better.


Why do u live in UAE, last time I checked only blue collar jobs are on offer for sub continent. I will just add up the dots and will assume what work you do there. Nothing wrong to do blue collar work but manners can't be taught, you have to get it from family.


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> Do you get a ban everytime I report.


of course..

as that is the only way you can "win".. as you have no skill , no brain.. just a rag and bucket for washing cars.



Rushd Alam said:


> I gave no tips to my **** cleaner last month when she came, no tips culture here. Plus Sub standard job so not even a question. Nepalis are way better.




agree.. BD has zero quality



Rushd Alam said:


> Why do u live in UAE,




why do you look like a tolier cleaner?



Rushd Alam said:


> last time I checked only blue collar jobs are on offer for sub continent.



Given your skill set.. do really expect high paying jobs to come your way?



Rushd Alam said:


> . I will just add up the dots and will assume what work you do there.



of course you will.. as you are obsessed with me and have no life.



Rushd Alam said:


> Nothing wrong to do blue collar work but manners can't be taught, you have to get it from family.



I agree 100%

Your father didnt teach you any manners.,, and your mother even less so....

cheers


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> of course..
> 
> as that is the only way you can "win".. as you have no skill , no brain.. just a rag and bucket for washing cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agree.. BD has zero quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you look like a tolier cleaner?
> 
> 
> 
> Given your skill set.. do really expect high paying jobs to come your way?
> 
> 
> 
> of course you will.. as you are obsessed with me and have no life.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%
> 
> Your father didnt teach you any manners.,, and your mother even less so....
> 
> cheers


Get out now, hahahaha, will get banned again otherwise. Lets not dig into what sort of job you do in UAE. Byeee


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> So what ?
> 
> It doesn’t change the fact you still are a asshole


Oww sweetie are you hurt now. Can you now bark here any more. Mods have tought you a good lesson I see, but still going to report you calling me names.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> Understandable you are upset as
> 
> - your women look like toxic waste, thus matching the rest of the country.
> 
> - you have no life except to stalk me 247
> 
> - you lose every argument
> 
> - you declare victory by crying to the mods in hope of getting a ban
> 
> taught me a lesson ?
> 
> What lesson was that ? ..
> 
> have Bengali women become pretty ? Ie by importing Pakistan’s fair and lovely cream
> 
> Or
> 
> Dhaka has become the best city in the world from the worst shithole ?
> 
> Please explain


Hahah hahhahha hahahhhhhaaaaaaa

Go now before you loose your pants as well. 

Not in a mood to manpower export from pakistan, and on lessons tought by me, when your education system failed to educate you no wonder you ended up in UAE doing manual labour. Some people have less capacity to learn than others, in your case you have no hope. The only language you understand is bashing and that what you are getting from me.

Go now before I make you cry.


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> Go now before you loose your pants as well.




You promised you would have me banned ,

I am still here …

What happened ?



Rushd Alam said:


> and on lessons tought by me, when your education system failed to educate you no wonder you ended up in UAE doing manual labour.




I wonder the same each time  I look at a Bangladeshi car washer …



Rushd Alam said:


> Some people have less capacity to learn than others



Is that what people keep telling you ?



Rushd Alam said:


> in your case you have no hope.


if there was beauty contest for pigs … you probably lose that too.

So yes ….I agree you have no hope …


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> Stalking a poster on PDF 247 after failing to get him banned is a example of abused childhood
> 
> 
> Oh no….


You are in BD forum and you blame me of stalking!!! Hahahahahhahahahah. Go clean the gutter or u will get bashed by your Emirati owner.


PradoTLC said:


> Oh no….
> 
> are planning post another picture of Bangladesh with your women in it ?


Whats your thing with women? I do not find **** women attractive as well but due to respect for women do not scream like you. You tell me what is so great about pakistani women? 

When was the last time a pakistani women won a international beauty pagent? India has got so many. What makes **** women that made you so proud?

The only **** women known internatinally is Malala, she is no beauty queen. Another pakistani women I know is Abida Parvin, she is a good singer but not pretty.

Do u not get, your women will not be attractive to me, same for a white person a **** will not be attractive. 

You are in delusion that because you find **** girls attractive therefore everyone must be in love with **** girls.

I guess u have an ugly wife hence all you think about is other girls. Hahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> Stalking a poster on PDF 247 after failing to get him banned is a example of abused childhood
> 
> 
> Oh no….
> 
> are planning post another picture of Bangladesh with your women in it ?


You may love women like this no disrespect to her, she must be pretty in pakistan but not to us


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> ou are in BD forum and you blame me of stalking!



Yes you are in PDF and you are stalking me..



Rushd Alam said:


> o clean the gutter or u will get bashed by your Emirati owner.



I have actually seen a bengali street cleaner slapped by his indian supervisor..

was it you?



Rushd Alam said:


> I do not find Pakee women attractive as well




Have you heard about the story of the Fox who couldnt get the grapes?



Rushd Alam said:


> You tell me what is so great about pakistani women?




They dont look like bangladeshi women









Rushd Alam said:


> I guess u have an ugly wife hence all you think about is other girls. Hahahahhahahahahahahahaha



nope.. thankfully she isnt from bangadesh ...

but your woman is from BD.. that would produce more versions of you... thus making a already hideous looking country worse.



Rushd Alam said:


> You may love women like this no disrespect to her, she must be pretty in pakistan but not to us



and some men find donkeys attractive and have sex with them... so i yes i get why good looking women dont turn you on.


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> When was the last time a pakistani women won a international beauty pagent?



Why are you asking me this?.. you dont have google search?

or

did your data package run out?



Rushd Alam said:


> You are in delusion that because you find pakee girls attractive therefore everyone must be in love with pakee girls.



now where did i say that?.. 

me think you go cukoo cuckoo


----------



## PradoTLC

Rushd Alam said:


> Do u not get, your women will not be attractive to me, same for a white person a pakee will not be attractive.



The question is why would any Pakistani woman or for that any woman go for some one with your low intellect and absurd looks?



Rushd Alam said:


> The only **** women known internatinally is Malala, she is no beauty queen




compared your women?.. she is a knock out.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PradoTLC said:


> Yes you are in PDF and you are stalking me..
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually seen a bengali street cleaner slapped by his indian supervisor..
> 
> was it you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard about the story of the Fox who couldnt get the grapes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dont look like bangladeshi women
> 
> 
> 
> nope.. thankfully she isnt from bangadesh ...
> 
> but your woman is from BD.. that would produce more versions of you... thus making a already hideous looking country worse.
> 
> 
> 
> and some men find donkeys attractive and have sex with them... so i yes i get why good looking women dont turn you on.
> 
> View attachment 872541


Hahhahhahaha...

We have language barrier, no point of taking it any further. But good thing is I tought you to avoid foul language in this forum. Good you learned, soon I will teach you more lessons.

1st lesson: foul language: complete.

Your next lesson: manners

Education is the key to take you out of gulf slavery...


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

This is the first exhibition held in Bangladesh, at the EMK Center, that exhibited the paintings made by Rohingya refuges that had been created in the refugee camps. The Rohingya Artolution refugee artists portrayed themselves, their lives, their hopes, their grief and agony, in the paintings. 

Their journey to Bangladesh were also depicted on raw food distribution bags, and traditional woven matts, illuminating the trauma they experienced, and the remarkable resilience embedded in the fabric of the Rohingya culture. 30 Rohingya refugees and host community teaching artists developed the collaborative artworks. This exhibition was created by Rohingya Artolution Teaching Artists with support from ARTOLUTION, UNHCR, UNFPA, MUKTI the EMK Center, the Public Diplomacy Sector of the US Embassy in Dhaka and the National Geographic Society. The exhibition was held at EMK Center from August 1 to August 8, 2022, 10:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

How blessed we are in Bangladesh to have hundreds of miles of unbroken sandy beaches like this at home....pray two raqaats of Nafl salah for Allah's divine baraqah...


----------



## bluesky

I hope people will appreciate the wood-tin structure and its surrounding facilities on the Padma shore in Munshiganj. I have seen a few similar structures but have never seen such artistic structures built by a private Owner as this one. 

The Owner has created a full-fledged garden inside and outside the main structure. Please watch the video.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

